# A bunch of reviews for you guys



## BurtonAvenger

1. 164 Flow Solitude WX with NXT FX's (07/0). 
Conditions: Crunchy icy man made snow mixed with natural snow, brisk but slightly overcast with hints of sunshine.
Stance: 22 wide 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: 06/07 Vans Fargo Boas size 11 with 100 plus days on them.
One word description: Fun
This board is straight up fun, you can haul on it and rail a carve like no other. The carbon fiber X's that make up the Whiskey X construction allow for ultimate pop in the tail, yet provide lots of stability under foot. This board held an edge like no other and was amazing. Seriously blew my mind. Also super light. The bindings were phenomenal, my boots are shot and kind of loose but the bindings compensated like no other. You get awesome stability in these, the ease of Flows as usual, and the ability to drive. If anything I found edge initiation easier on these bindings than my 390's, and have to say probably one of the best bindings I've been on so far.


2. Atomic Rapture 157 (07/08) with Rome 390's (06 - 07)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: End of the day sunshine going down, pushed snow, icy, windy, temps dropping.
One word description: Mediocre
The new shape of this board makes it semi overlap the Alibi in my opinion. Also the introduction of the Nomex in the core has severely reduced its weight, but made the flex almost unpredictable, as it is a softer material. Edge to edge this board is fast and butterable, but knowing that nomex honeycomb is crap I'd be afraid this board would blow apart. Had decent pop, but this board is far from what the rapture of yore was, the Axum and pivot would be better choices since they are on the same chassis.


3. 163 Salomon Burner with SPX 45's (07/08)
Stance 22 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: Flat light, mid morning, sun was starting to peak through the clouds. Rollers and push mounds galore.
One word description: Springy
This board for being a super free ride board was kind of sad, I felt it was way to soft. The best way to describe it is springy. At high speeds I could feel some vibrations under foot, but the ERA tech in it definitely distributes pressure outwards towards the edge. The edge hold was ok but its sidewall is poop in my opinion.


4. 157 Lib tech Jaime Lynn (07/08) with Rome 390's
Stance 22 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: End of the day flat light in spots, shadows, sun setting, windy, icy, harder push mounds, lumpy snow.
One word description: Old school
So since everyone claims I'm on crack with my interpretation of this board I took it out again. I'll say it again this board is relatively soft and butterable. Its ok edge to edge and you can noticeably tell the difference between the sidewall to the cap. All in all it’s like riding a board from 10 years ago. I wasn't overly impressed hence why you don't see my recommendations of this board all that much. It’s got decent pop but nothing spectacular. I think the JL name sells it more than the ride.


5. 161 K2 Believer with Formula bindings (07/08)
Stance: 22 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
conditions: Early morning, firm but softening up, with corduroy still available
One word description: Interesting
First thing you notice with this board is the rubber style top sheet with about 1038484848 different sayings on it. After that you'll realize this board is built to be a BC POW killer for lighter weight guys. Weighing in at 170ish lbs. I'm more the average person that will ride it. Edge to edge it was great but seemed washy in the heel. After talking with the rep we realized he set me a bit heel heavy. So to be fair I did take it out again in a different size. But for a 161 I could have annihilated it in the pipe with this thing. Very poppy has a great sweet spot.


6. 157 K2 Believer (07/08) with Rome 390's
Stance 22 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo boas
Conditions: Sunny bluebird day, soft snow, 2 inches of fresh.
One word description: gnar
After figuring out that the ride on the 161 had skewed my view of this board I brought my gripper grips to kill on it. First things first the edge to edge was perfect. I was getting a bit burly popping FS 1's off rollers and landing on edge. What I noticed with me was that at my weight I would land more on my nose coming down and go right into a carve from pushing in the nose. Not a bad thing, just this board is a bit softer in the nose/tail than what I'd like. Popping was great and you can really rail a carve on it. Switch is easy and the side cut isn't crazy aggressive. I hit a natural QP and this thing did have boostability like I thought. Definitely a board that you can ride anywhere.


7. 162 K2 Podium (07/08) with Rome 390's
Stance 22 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas
Conditions: Sunny, slightly choppy, soft slushy snow, kind of windy and cold
One word description: Fast
This board does have a 1mm taper and a 3/4ths set back but the sidecut is set back so you ride it centered even though you have a longer nose. This board is for charging and laying carves, wicked fun I have to say. No chatter in it and there's an amazing sweet spot in the tail for popping, its right where the Carbon Kevlar fibers overlap the torsion forks which creates for boost city. It reminded me a lot of popping on the jibpan which has to be one of the best boards for loading up the tail and popping I've ever been on in my life. It’s definitely the free ride elite board of the K2 line up.


8. 162 K2 Eldorado (07/08) with Rome 390's
Stance 22 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas
Conditions: Sunny, bluebird, windy, firmer push piles and rollers.
One word Description: Busted
This board has an easier to initiate sweet spot in the tail than the podium, but its not as good as absorbing the impact of dropping on ice. I felt a few of my impacts on this board, even though it’s got that integrated topsheet with the riser/ dampening. The nose did get the chattery butterfly effect at speeds. Edge to edge it was great and held well as long as I wasn't pointing it. I'd say its just a hair past midstiff.


9. 165 Unity Pride Wide (07/08) with Rome 390's
Stance 22 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas
Conditions: Early morning sunshine, bluebird, and beautiful.
One word description: Slug
I can ride a big wide board with no problems. This thing was a slug, slow edge-to-edge initiations, sluggish flex, and just all around it was like a slug that just keeps trudging along. Pop was mediocre; flex was a bit more than the eldorado but still nothing to rave about. All in all it didn't ride really damp and I felt a lot of vibrations. I think the construction of this mixed with the Carbon fiber wrap just made this board the lame.


10. 155 Flow Era with NXT AT's (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas
Conditions: Very early morning, sun just peaking the mountain, bluebird, fresh corduroy with rollers
One Word Description: Slayer
Flow has to be doing something right, this board was amazing. It had the right amount of mid flex for a park stick, but a lighter weight. It puts my Hatchet to shame, and makes me question my TR. Load the tail up and pop, yet roll into the landing easily. Switch was amazing on this, perfectly fine, control was great, and flex was brilliant. Bindings are ok, not as great as the NXT FX's but these are noticeably softer and jibbier. Once again I will state that I felt I initiated flows on edge a lot quicker than traditional straps. Buttering with this board is amazing and throwing every variation of butter and spin to butter and butter to spin was easy. Flow has a great 350-dollar park slayer here that easily competes with others in that category.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

11. 156 Flow quantum with NXT AT's (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo boas size 11
Conditions: Early morning, sun peaked the mountain, bluebird, semi fresh corduroy with rollers
One word descriptions: Stiff
this is a more torsionally stiff board than the Era. It has the brass edge and definitely is a pipe board as this is Scotty Lago's pro model. I could get it on nose to butter fairly easy, but then the torsional rigidity would kick in and kill that. Edge to edge it was a bit more muscled and popping off rollers required some effort. This board is built for transitions not for flat land tricks. The bindings were ok again but I think stiffer ones would have helped me a bit more on this.


12. 157 Salomon Sanchez with XLT relay's (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots Vans Fargo boas size 11
Conditions: Mid day, blue skies, brisk, slightly icy rollers
One word description: Butterworth
This board is definitely the jib stick they make it out to be. Very spongy and just flexed like no other. Pop was ok but for it being so soft I would flex the tail/nose out a bit more than I'd like so it didn't give me the pop I wanted. Edge to edge its like any other jibstick so it doesn't super excel at it. The Relay XLt's are different at this point I'm not saying whether I like them or hate them. It’s just different and allows for different flex than I'm used to. I could really get into butters. So for now I'm going to say the jury is still out on this one.


13. 169 Never summer titan (07/08) with Rome 390's
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo boas size 11
conditions: Overcast, blustery, slightly icy, with trace amounts of snow
One word description: Burly
I have a bit of a vendetta against this board and needed some revenge. I had the 160 of it most of last winter which I thought was an amazing board, but the 169 and I had some unfinished business to take care of. First off this is truly one of the only boards I've ever had to stay on guard at all times with. If you don't ride it like you mean to, it will own you. Its fast and you can haul; the side cut makes turn initiation insane on it. This board just cuts through the crap and charges like a bull in a china shop. You don't butter with this board (unless you're me) and if you're popping its just so you avoid some gaper that made a sudden turn. I love this board and can't stress how great it’s become since I first rode the 169 in WA about 2.5 years ago. Plus come on its built in America and has a 3-year warranty.


14. 162 Libtech Skunk Ape MTX (07/08) Rome 390's
Stance 22 18 negative 15 Goofy
boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: Icy, choppy, overcast, just plain nasty
One Word Description: Plank
So everyone’s been hyping this up I figured I'd go hop on it and see how great it is. Really its nothing special, the Dark series and TRS are way better in my opinion. Its sluggish edge to edge and kind of chattery. It didn't hold well on edge either and that’s saying something since it has MTX which as everyone knows I'm not a fan of but it does have its uses like the conditions I was in. Buttering wasn't happening on this stick. I'd have to say it wasn't that great of a ride, I was kind of turned off in general by it.


15. 161 Ride Concept UL with Alpha bindings (07/08
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: Early morning icy corduroy, bit overcast with sun peaking through
One word description: Light
The top sheet on this board is insanely light, like no other. I give them credit for that for sure the board was light. But right off the bat those evil barrel roll ratchets and I had a shit fit. So after even more adjusting I got it dialed in, or so I thought. This board does have good pop but then again with 7 pieces of carbon fiber in the tail I'd hope so. I could pop on it and the side cut was great for turn initiation, but as always happens with me, squirrelly on edge. It seems to be something with me and rides. Also the way the boards constructed it seemed to get a bit to squirrelly at speeds and do the death flutter. Switch was easy to initiate and buttering was effortless even for having carbon array 7 in it. The bindings though, were crap flex wise. I guess after all these years I'm a plastic guy still. The new slime cap or whatever they're calling it does grip really well and that’s a good concept I give them credit for that. But when unstrapping yet again I had to do the Chewbacca yell and pull as hard as I could to get the damn things off. 


16. 158 K2 Zeppelin with Formula bindings (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: Bluebird sky's and super sunny, soft snow
One Word: Softer
Anyone that’s rode the Zeppelin in years past knows it for being a hard charging freeride beast. Now they've added Nomex, one of the gayest things on earth for any board to the core between the bindings. It gave it too much torsional give while being more stable in the nose/tail. This board does have a great sweet spot for popping on the tail and the longer torsion forks in the nose allow for a better nollie rate. Other than the gay nomex in the core the boards really sweet and the bindings are fun on it but need more padding. Great edge control on this board and super stable.


17. 158 Never Summer Heritage with K2 Autolocks (07/08)
Stance 22 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: Push mounds and ice mixed with slush and blue sky’s
One word: charge
This is definitely one of the funnest boards in the NS line up and matched with the Auto's it was even more fun. I was just charging the fall line with this board and popping off rollers. Great edge-to-edge and burlier than the NS SL, which is basically its little brother now. The flex on this board is grand for all mountain freeride, not so wondrous in the freestyle side of things but that’s what makes this board great. See a pile of chud run it over, see a gaper in the way run it over, see a small furry woodland creature run it over. This board just straight up kills it.


18. 158 Rome Graft with Rome 390's (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots Vans Fargo boas size 11
Conditions: Sunny, slushy, bluebird Loveland days
One Word: Popmaster
This board is very light and poppy when mixed with the new 390's. First as a huge fan of the 390's I have to say how much better these bindings rode because of the strap, although with them being lightened up they did feel a bit more flexi. Anyways the Graft has awesome pop in the nose/tail mixed with a great side cut. While the side cut is great I wouldn't exactly rail a carve on it as its not as smooth as other boards in the line up. Torsionally this thing is soft as hell, which makes boning out a butter a lot easier, but man load the tail up and pop to the moon for sure. I definitely wouldn't put this in the all mountain freestyle category more the freestyle category for sure. But you can ride switch on this thing fine and just pop fs and bs 180's like nothing coming down a trail.


19. 158 Rome Mod with Rome 390's (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: Bluebird slushy and sunny preseason
One word: Over hyped
This board for being a 550 "high end" park board really didn't wow me. For a board that is supposedly going to offer insane amounts of pop it wasn't happening, and at speeds it wasn't stable. It was almost like riding a broke down Rome headroom really. Edge to edge it was fine but nothing-spectacular if anything a bit more hooky. Butters were easy and the blunted nose/tail makes grab tweak ability super easy but like I said its nothing that wowed me. The flex is definitely softer than a high-end park board should be; the k2 Jibpan is definitely stiffer as is the new alibi/rapture from Atomic.


20. 165 Venture Westland with Flux Streams (07/08)
Stance 22 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo boas size 11
Conditions: Sun going down, icy, cold, blue skies
One Word: HUGE
The bindings weren't an exact match to this board so it didn't do it justice, but I needed a binding and it was the end of the demo days so this was a quick fix. I hate Flux cap straps and every time I use them they prove why they're just so fucking horrid. The flex on this binding was too soft for this board but I made due. Venture has a great thing going with being hand built in Silverton CO, and being all about renewable resources. This board had ptex top sheet, sidewall, and the base of course. It was a bit on the stiff side but it hauled like no other and the side cut was great. Through the end of the day chop it just charged like no other and was really great and stable. Downside was the 4 x 4 inserts god that stuff is so horrid for stance options but whatever. I wouldn't recommend this to many people but it was a fun ride for me and compares to the NS titan.


21. 155 K2 Darkstar with Formula bindings (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: Mid day sunshine, some ice, few push mounds
One Word: Blastacular
They narrowed this board up which changed the flex slightly and it being more of a twin this year compared to last. This board is very butterable and poppy. Quick edge to edge but not as all mountain freestyle as before definitely more of a freestyle kind of ride. Had insane pop and was great for throwing spins coming down the mountain. Switch was a breeze. My biggest gripe though has to be the lack of padding on the K2 bindings I just feel I'm going to bruise my heels in these things because of the lack of dampening. If you're a smaller guy though this boards flex is ideal for all mountain riding, me being slightly bigger not so much.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

22. 157 Nitro Team Art Attack with Raiden Phantom Bindings (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: Past midday, sun slightly setting, push mounds and slush
One Word: Frightening
With the new profiling of Nitro in there cores I'm a bit scared to ride their boards. This thing just felt brittle if you will and I was almost afraid I'd snap it. Flexwise its rather soft and not super poppy but decent. The board and the bindings didn't wow me all too much, more so the bindings. I felt that they were just knock offs of other companies I'd been riding. Plus after all these years they still utilize that gay ass cable in the heel straps which actually weighs them down and flops them open so you step on them all the time. The edge to edge was ok and switch was fine, at speeds there was death flutter in the nose and I got the wump chunk bang of death in the nose. Popping 180's on this thing was a breeze because of its lack of weight, but as mentioned that reprofiled core scares me.


23. 162 Gnu Billy Goat Temple Cummins series with 06/07 Rome 390's (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: 15 plus inches of pow
One Word: Smooth
This board is a pow freeride killing beast much like I'd expect since Temple designed this. Edge to edge it was awesome, popping on rollers it was great, and thigh deep pow was awesome. This board was smooth and damp, felt like riding a never summer. Turn initation was a breeze and this thing had great float in pow but I wish I had set it back a lot more. 


24. 156 Lib Tech Skate Banana with Rome 390's 06/07 (07/08)
Stance: 22.5 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo boas size 11
Conditions: Choppy mid day pow
One word: Buttery
I've ridden the SB before and absolutely hated it but it was the first gen. This one was obviously different and rode so. It was decent in the pow for being a 156. This board was noticeably more banana techy (is that a word) compared to the other one and was fun in the choppy mogul pow I was hitting. Biggest downside was the gay ass MTX grabbed and pulled me to the ground. Edge to edge other than the constant grabbing was fine and it was butterable, the float was amazing. All in all I was far happier with this version than the one I previously rode


25. 161 Dark Series w/ MTX with Rome 390 bindings 06/07 (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo boas size 11
Conditions: Real choppy mid day pow
One word: Killer
In this day and age there's so many boards claiming to be the quiver of one. This is one that sticks out to me as one. It’s fun, lively, and great for anything. It did great hoping fences, slaying mogul pow, and dipping in the trees. I just hate MTX other than that it was fine. It handled small drops great, switch great, and the flex was awesome.


26. 158 Nitro Wiig with Raiden Phantom Ettalla (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: Sunny some gray clouds negative 15 degrees F
One Word: Popomatic
Ok so it was ungodly cold that morning but I still braved Keystone for this demo and since my old ride rep Josh took over for Jeff the former Nitro rep I went out to support him cause he's a good guy and actually dials my shit in. I'm going to give the bindings credit they were more dialed in than the last ones I took, super cushy, great response, and a true 0 on forward lean. The board had pop like no other and a great side cut to it. I was boosting over obstacles left and right, buttering it fine, and able to lay out a hard carve like no other with it. The base was fast and this board was smooth, the precambered cores are awesome for the pop that they give to their boards. But once again still sketchy on durability in the long run for me.


27. 148 K2 Mix with K2 Formula bindings (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
conditions: Frigid ass cold
One word: Stable
Ok so I've ridden like all the k2 line at this point, this board was there for me to ride so I snagged it. Yes it’s a chicks board I'm starting a new trend on the hill narrow stances baggy pants and chicks boards. Actually for a little 148 it was stable under foot with good pop and a nice side cut this would be for a beginner advanced female rider. Switch it was fine, it actually carved surprisingly well even though it was tiny as hell. I did do some nice ollies on it and had a blast with it. For something built for someone about 40lbs under my weight this thing was great.



28. 155 Rossignol Decoy with HC 3000 (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: Slightly warmer but still frigid ass cold
One word: Surprising
So I've been known to hate on Rossi for some time, frankly most of their shit is whacked out. Case in point these bindings were absolutely fucking horrid piles of shit. No real support, high backs flexed too much on turn initiations, not enough give when pressing it was so weird it was just like being restricted when I wanted to ride park, but not enough support when free riding. Anyways the board surprised me a bit with how stable it actually was for being a 155. Had a great shape, good side cut and was awesome just cruising, buttering, popping. A bit on the stiffer side but still not so bad it was a plank, it is after all a higher end freestyle board but it was surprising.


29. 155 Rossignol Alias with Flow M9 (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 Negative 15 Goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas Size 11
Conditions: sunny bluebird day about 30 degrees great conditions
One Word: Fun

I can't describe in words how much fun this board was. For something in the 350-dollar price point this board slayed. Straight up fun, it was poppy, lively, stable under foot, great side cut. It reminded me of riding a Hatchet, which is awesome as everyone knows, that was one of my favorite boards for the longest time. This board just handled it all well and at that price point I would recommend it. The bindings were a bit softer than I'd have liked but then again it’s supposed to be that way it’s a mid level binding. It did everything I wanted it to do even for having some technical issues I went over with the rep on. Flow makes a solid product.


30. 159 Infinite with Flow Teams (07/08)
Stance 22.5 I think it was something like maybe 9 degrees on the front negative 12 on the rear
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: Sunny, crisp, good day for a board test not too crowded
One Word: Oakley

So my rep who I will say is a great guy set me up wrong and I realized it by the point I was on the lift so anyways its time to ride. This is Risto Matilla's exact set up but man those Team bindings hated me. They're very anatomically correct so much so that a Vans boot is a squeeze in these. I won't lie there was no way in hell a Vans boot fits in there properly. Even with the whacked out angles the bindings were supportive although made of magnesium and having worked on one too many ski buckles over the years I know how magnesium breaks so I'd be a bit skeptical of that plus the 500-dollar price tag. Granted if nothing ever went wrong you'd own this binding for the rest of your life. Now the board was interesting to ride in meaning that it was light and poppy, had great stability under foot yet the nose was still playful for butters. Switch was a breeze on this and pressing wasn't a problem, the pop was decent not anything substantial, I'd consider this more of a down graded solitude personally.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

31. 158 Nitro Misfit with Raiden Phantoms (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: Sunny, end of the day skies, little gray bird going on, some shadows
One Word: Slug

So my rep recommended this to me otherwise I'd probably have ignored it and for good reason. This thing is a slug it was heavier than the other 2 nitro's I'd been on the last 2 days. There was pop in the tail and nose but man it felt like a plank to initiate it, but when it did it was good. The side cut was the poo weiner for sure, I just couldn't initiate a turn like I should with this and it was such a slug to get into a carve. It seriously sucked the donkey weiner. But obviously every company has a board that sucks donkey balls but man this took the cake for the day. The bindings I have to admit are growing on me the ratchets are solid the straps are solid, decent dampening but man I swear the original Nitro rep didn't have my shit dialed for me like my new rep because these are growing on me except that damn cable that holds the heel strap in.


32. Ride Society 157 with Ride Delta (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions Sunny, end of the day skies, gray clouds, more shadows
One word: Chattery

So the rep didn't believe me that this thing was chattery and most people don’t' on here as well. But that board just doesn't dampen like a lot of other boards I've rode, pop was ok, but the chattering made the edge wash out and that sucked donkey balls. Side cut was ok for turn initiation but man it just wouldn't hold and was kind hooky if I popped a 180 with it. For a board with this much CF in it, it sure didn't pop well or stabilize well. The bindings were crap. First off too rigid so they didn't flex well with the board at all, the straps were mediocre, and for some reason when initiating toes and heels it felt like something was blocking the flex of my foot in the heels, it was just pure shit I couldn't stand it. Seriously ride might make some good products for some people but man they need to dial in their shit on the boards.


33. Bataleon 155 Riot with their last years bindings
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: Sunny blue skies some clouds early morning
One Word: Popmeister

So its been a while since I hopped on a TBT board. It took me a minute to get used to this puppy again. The Riot replaced the Hero, which I used to own, and it has a stiffer nose. This thing was poppy and fun and the tbt wasn't as pronounced as my Hero that’s for sure. I was railing carves with this and popping over small children left and right and ripping the corduroy. It was light and agile and far more stable than my hero. The bindings on the other hand were a pile of Suck seriously. No dampening not a real good heel hold. But then again this was an SP binding with a Bataleon graphic on it and it was a pile of poo. Next year no bindings from them the year after that bindings again but they're designing them from the ground up.



34. Bataleon 157 Jam with K2 Formulas (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
Conditions: Sunny Blue skies early morning
One word: Killer

The tbt was a bit different on this one so turn initiation was a bit different. Although it was a super fun board and with having a better binding I think I rode better. Edge to edge on these boards is a fucking riot can't go wrong with them you just get on it and go. Switch was a breeze on this board and buttering was fun. Flex wise I'd say it was similar to the riot actually just a bit more playful in the nose/tail, I could pop on this puppy with no problems and it was fast that’s for sure.


35. Bataleon Goliath 157 with K2 formulas (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 Goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 11
conditions: Mid early morning blue skies again
One word: Stellar

So the TBT was more pronounced on this and made turn initiation more agile I felt. This board is more freeride geared and straight up stellar underfoot, no chatter, but still playful when need be. I didn't have to be on top of it as much as I thought I was going to be. Charging was a breeze with this and I managed to offend some jackass instructor with it and carving was amazing. I'd say it was stable as could be.


36. Bataleon undisputed 168 with k2 formulas (07/08)
Stance 22.5 18 negative 15 goofy
Boots: Vans Fargo boas size 11
Conditions: After lunch blue skies hunger pains, leg cramps
One Word: Burlinator

This board is burly straight up burly. It is like a never summer titan with tbt. The tbt is so unique on this board with how its set back and defined. There was no buttering, no playing around, and no switch it was charge and go and that was it. If something got in my way I rode over it or gaped it. This was fast and meant for someone that isn't fucking around you charge with it and that’s it, not for the Rudy poo candy ass weekend warriors. This board was fun but I swear it’s from the future sent back to destroy me.



37. 158 K2 Jibpan (07/08) with Rome 390 bindings

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s first day size 11’s all days after size 10’s

Conditions: Knee-deep powder, wind blown, sunny bluebird, heavy POW

One Word: Love

You know the more I ride this board the more I have come to regret my choices on not buying this at the beginning of the season. I can’t stress how much fun this board is, load the tail and pop, hit a jib and press it, ride a run and Ollie a gaper. Seriously I find this thing amazing. I took it out the Windows gate at Breck and was hitting pillow lines and a open POW field. While its size wasn’t the best for pow that tail sunk like a champ and nose popped up. I did find it a bit soft in the middle where the under layer is Nomex Honeycomb but that’s to be expected given the nature of the board. It did fine off small 5 to 10 foot drops, and was awesome at hitting mini poppers in the trees. Edge to edge it was grand. I will note that riding a smaller boot that wasn’t packed out changed my edge-to-edge and power transmission greatly. 



38. 155 Unity Origin (07/08) with Rome 390’s

Stance 22.75 width 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s size 10

Conditions: Slightly sunny into overcast and snowy, very cold

One Word: Washy

Everyone raves to me how great Unity’s boards are. Honestly they don’t ride any better than a lot of the crap boards I’ve been on. The construction is just poop. Anyways this board was just washy at speeds, had decent pop but nothing to rave about. My problem is that I could feel every inconsistency in the snow, there wasn’t any dampening or so it seemed. Buttering it felt like there was a dead spot as if I’d hit a peak and that was it, couldn’t push it further. In the pipe it didn’t suck up a tranny as well as I’d have liked either. The side cut wasn’t as bad as the other Unity I rode (see above reference) but when laying into a carve it would spring out and start to wash out; to the point I had to stay on top of it.



39. 160 K2 After Black with Rome Targa’s (homemade bastardized version) and K2 Formulas (07/08)

Stance: 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s size 10

Conditions: Freezing cold, knee deep pow, blue bird sunny days, with higher winds

One Word: Stable

I’m going to note on this board that the Targa’s are the bastardized version I made off the first year 390 chassis. So the toe straps aren’t the same as this year’s targas. I’ll note that the heel ratchet is amazing with its quick in and out compared to my old 390’s and I’m totally happy with building this binding. High back sits higher and has a more rigid flex so it allows for better power transmission. The formulas I’m so stoked on buying. I find depending on how I ratchet them down is how they flex. I crank them, stiffer, moderate pressure more jibby. With my new boots all previous complaints about dampening are gone, actually this binding rides so much better in my new boots. The ratchets are so quick to release and easy to use the strap just feels so solid, adjustability was a bit of a bitch, I find it almost similar to adjusting a flow binding but whatever its dialed in 100% now. The board is light and poppy for being a wider stick. The side cut allows for great euro carve ability while still being fun for riding pipe and jumps. The boards’ flex is very rail friendly, but yet still smooth enough for trannies in any sized pipe. The tail on this has a wicked sweet spot that you have to be careful to not over load, as you will end up over shooting a jump. In pow this board has great float but the tail doesn’t sink that well, then again it’s a true twin park board, it was nimble in the trees and just a blast for hitting poppers and boosting. Switch is very easy on this board and just super fun in general. All in all it is a very solid ride that I was super stoked to be on.



40. Rome Anthem 158 (06/07) with 390’s

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s size 11

Conditions: Cold sunny day, wind packed, slightly crowded

One Word: Poppy

I took out this board a couple months back so I’d have a clearer perception of the differences between last years and this years. This board rides very similar to the Never summer SL but with a bit better pop in the tail/nose. Switch was fun and edging was ok even though the edges were pretty damn haggard on this board. I could really rail a good carve on this and it was stable. The pop was great and it was fun. All in all I really did like riding this.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

41. Rome Anthem 159 (07/08) with K2 Formula’s

Stance 22.75 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s size 10

Conditions: Sunny, overcast, cold, warm, slushy, icy

One Word: Soft

This board was really soft to me even for being in the 159 size. At speeds it was very chattery and through a carve it just wouldn’t hold the way I wanted. I was really struggling and muscling it into deep carves. Switch it was fine and still very butterable. All in all this ride just wasn’t as much fun as I’d have liked, way to soft for what I wanted and very hooky. In the pipe the edge hold was so sub par after coming off riding that 160 afterblack. I just couldn’t understand why at times it would get hooky when initiating carves. Rome makes some awesome products but this was not one I can say I was in love with. 



42. 161 Never Summer Premier F1 (08/09) with K2 Formula’s

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s size 10

Conditions: Soft snow, very sunny, light wind, blue bird skies, waist deep pow

One Word: Unique

I’d like to note that my board is the first off the production line so this is not initially the real production model. At first this board started out really stiff, but about after the first hour when I broke in the fiberglass and core it was flexing like how a premier should. The new F1 is a stiffer tail, with a bit more torsional give between the binding inserts and a softer nose forward of the contact point. You notice right away the stiffer tail which allows you to push it through a hard carve, while still having the added playability of the torsional give between the feet. I do need to detune my edges a bit as for some reason compared to my SL and Legacy they’re thicker and noticeably sharper. The board did seem a bit hooky, but I’ll get another couple days on this to add to the review. Anyways in pow this does what its intended for, the tail sinks, nose floats. One of the more noticeable features on this is the weight is drastically reduced. There’s substantial pop, which makes this fun for hitting little poppers. I wasn’t too happy with it off park jumps or in the half pipe, but then again I wouldn’t ride this board for that. Off rollers though it was fun. 



43. 162 K2 0 with K2 Auto Evers (08/09)

Stance 22 with 18 negative 15 Goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Small amount of gray bird, sun poking through, fresh corduroy

One Word: Absorber

So the 0 is K2’s answer to all the environmentally green things coming out and the fact that people have pixie sticks for legs and need light weight boards. This board does have lightweight, but it isn’t the lightest I’ve ever ridden either. The side cut on this allows for great carves, while still being very stable under foot, and having great edge hold. The flex on this thing is definitely not rail friendly, park friendly, tree riding friendly, or people friendly. Flexed very similar to a NS titan with it just being very hard to bend. The harsh mellow padding under the bindings and in the binding is awesome, for absorbing chatter. I felt next to no vibrations while riding this. The pop in the tail has to be man handled to get it to actuate. The new Auto Evers are stiffer than the old Auto’s but way more responsive. The cable on mine was so new it needed to break in so getting in and out was a bit of a pain. The heel strap is very cushy and holds you in super well. The weight of this binding has been drastically reduces as unnecessary parts were eliminated and put into a better capacity for user use.



44. 159 K2 Turbo Dream with K2 Auto Evers (08/09)

Stance: 22 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Slightly windy, bit overcast, and 6 inches of windblown powder

One Word: Rocks

So the Turbo Dream has the all mountain rocker. This rocker makes it far more versatile for going any where on the mountain. The board is meant to be ridden centered, so if you ride in the backseat or with a forward stance you’ll be falling over. When initiating into a Tail press or butter it takes very minimal effort to achieve this, but over all press ability on this board is so good. In the pow this board does exactly what its intended to do and sinks right in and goes for it. Riding this board on hardpack is no different than a regular board. I was still laying hard carves and just charging as fast as I could with this board. Popping on it off rollers was very easy, if anything the Rocker allows for better pop as the board actually flexes more to initiate the tail. Just so everyone knows with K2’s rocker on the Gyrator and Turbo Dream you ride it bigger than you normally would.



45. 152 K2 WWW LTD with K2 Auto Evers (08/09)

Stance 22 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Overcast, windy, cold, real crappy out

One Word: Retards

Let me sum this up, if you cannot press a snowboard especially a jibstick then you are a retard. But this board is like training wheels for the retarded in how it allows you to get into the press position. Doing tail blocks was so easy I don’t even think I lifted my back foot off the ground it just went right into that position. The big problem with this board was the bindings; they were way to stiff for it so they kind of overpowered it. By that I mean if I wasn’t careful this thing would just get retarded and buck me around. Popping on this board would be better if it was a hair stiffer but then again it’s a WWW and we all know how soft that is. Edge to edge it did what it needed to do but was still slightly squirrelly.



46. 153 K2 Jibpan with K2 Auto Evers (08/09)

Stance 20 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Overcast, windy, cold, pure crap

One Word: 90’s

Seriously I didn’t realize in the 155 and down sizes with k2 the reference stance drops from 22 to 20. My god it was weird riding something that small with that narrow of a stance. The new Jibpan is basically the Super weapon, with a 5 cm longer effective edge, some minor tweaks to its flex, and what not. This thing charged like a 158 that’s for sure, was butterable even with my gay ass narrow stance, and had pop like a jibpan should. I’ll definitely be getting on the 156 to see how that rides.



47. 158 Omatic Celebrity with Nidecker ACT Carbons (08/09)

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Celsius CLS 8 Double Boa size 10.5

Conditions: Overcast, windy, cold

One Word: Stability

The Celebrity is Louie Vito’s pro model for next year, replacing the Wig Out. It has a similar flex pattern to the old wigs but a bit jibbier in the nose/tail. The pop on this beast is amazing and the edge-to-edge control is super stable while coupled with a great side cut for laying carves with. Buttering with this board is a breeze and switch is super stable. The bindings were a bit on the stiffer side but whatever its what I wanted and they locked me down and I was good to go. The boots my god now I don’t know where to begin with this. It felt like I was in a knee high ski race boot the cuff was so high on them, the heel hold was amazing, but the side to side play was just too much. The boot didn’t fit my foot shape and probably will only fit a D plus width of a foot.



48. DC PBJ 155 with Atomic Mojito’s (08/09)

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 Goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s size 10

Conditions: Pure shit

One Word: Work

This board needs work, for being there jib stick I’d feel more secure dropping off a 30 footer than hitting a 30 foot double barrel. For some reason DC has the side cuts and edge hold dialed in perfectly, but the flex patterns are so whacked out. It’s a bit of work to press and pop, but the ride is so damn stable and damp. It just needs a different core profile and a changed carbon array. The bindings from Atomic are solid except for the toecap it needs some work, and the ratchets have minor issues, which can be worked out. They have really great dampening in them and are super stable.



49. 158 DC MLF with Atomic Mojito’s (08/09)

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s size 10

Conditions: Pure crapola

One Word: Plank

This board is supposedly there all mountain freestyle board, the only thing all mountain freestyle about it is the shape and that’s it. The flex on this thing is about the same as a NS heritage, which made it a choir to butter. Its very stable and the side cut is great for carve initiation. The board rides pretty damp too, but for something in their all mountain freestyle line I wouldn’t call it a contender at all.



50. 157 Ellis Felix with Ellis Felix bindings (08/09)

Stance: I think 24ish inches with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s size 10

Conditions: Crapola again

One word: Jibgnar

Ellis is a relatively new snowboard company from So Cal that I had a chance to hang out with in Vegas for a day. The Felix is a total jibbers dream the stance has a max of 27 plus and its retardedly soft. The bindings coupled with this board are super soft so its just jib on jibber. The board had decent pop for being so damn soft, but you can feel every little bump in the snow. The bindings still need a bit of work; I had some issues with them that are going to be resolved in production. It’s a unibody binding so the flex is more uniform, the toe straps need some work to become more like a dual-purpose strap, but the ratchets are quick in and quick out. The high backs have great padding on them and are very plush.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

51. 172 Smoking TK with Smokingtraction and Nidecker Carbon ACT 1’s (08/09)

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Crap

One Word: Hauls

Jay from Smoking saw what Mervin was doing and created Smoking traction (called magnetraction on the board through the license he got from them) but his is completely different. Its not as defined as any of the MTX boards I’ve seen, you have to eyeball it down the sidewall to properly see it. All my average gripes about MTX were gone with STX. I was able to lay down a hard euro carve no problem, it didn’t buckle under the pressure, it was very stable, and super smooth. The board needed a bit more dampening even for being a 172. It definitely hauled ass and was a fun ride for sure. Pop wasn’t super great; a little more in the tail would have made me a bit happier. Jay uses the same base as NS so I was stoked that it glided the same as all my NS boards. 



52. 156 Smoking Super Park mid wide with Nidecker Carbon ACT 1’s (08/09)

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: poo weiner

One word: Responsive

For a midwide it seemed kind of narrow, but the edge hold was superb with the STX, and the side cut was great for carving. This board was stable off drops, jumps, and rollers. It was decent to butter around but not anything I’d super rave about. Big thing with STX is to know that Jay doesn’t order it from Mervin, he has it built for him using his design, which is a far mellower version of MTX, less, defined at the tip and tail contact point, and more between the feet. The pop on this board is great for boosting and felt fairly lively. At speeds there was minimal chatter so I wasn’t sketching out about that.



53. 156 Ellis Bot with Ellis Lithium’s (08/09)

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Fresh corduroy, sunny, perfect conditions

One Word: Hatchet

Rarely do I find a board that rides like my old Hatchet. This board did just that. Anyways I was out riding with one of Ellis’s sales guy so we were just doing warm up runs and seeing as he just got in from Sea level I had to take it easy on him. Right off the bat this thing was a pop o matic machine. Came close to landing a cab 5 flatland on this. Side cut was great for turn initiation and edged perfectly fine. Torsionally this board was perfect for what it is, a higher end park board. Switch was a breeze, and pressing was insane. Definitely a fun board. The bindings had a minor issues I was warned about but I didn’t notice it. The disk cover needs some work, but the straps and ratchets were really good.



54. 162 Smoking Mike Basich Pro with Ellis Lithium’s (08/09)

Stance: 22 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s size 10

Conditions: Freshies with blue skies

One Word: Stiffmeister

Board is relatively stiff laterally, with a bit more torsional give. The STX grips really well at speeds. I ended up making speed runs with Jay the owner of Smoking and doing some pow laps on the backside of Keystone. This board was stable off the various drops I did with it, and maching through the POW lips was intense. Tree riding it was fun and nimble. The bindings actually complimented it pretty well too. The shape is a bit weird as it’s all blunted out and snow would pour over it onto the top sheet, which is no bueno for POW riding. Popping took a bit of effort with this board and it was a tad sluggish, but then again its Mikes pro model, so it’s his specs. As of this writing there’s only 2 of them in the world.



55. 155 Smoking MIP (minor in possession) with Ride Contrabands (08/09)

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Overcast, windy, and poop weiner

One Word: Poppy

The board is absolutely sick, super light, and poppy. While being stable at speeds with minimal chatter. The bindings however suck donkey balls. The board was stable off small drops, great for popping, easy to jib, has a great shape for doing tweaked out grabs. The bindings took forever to set up and ended up having 3 people work on it before they got it done for me. The toe strap is a weak ass design at best, it grips right over the big toe and the side of the big toe. The heel strap, which has too put way more torque on it to feel locked in, actuates it and even then I was still feeling play. The damn thing crippled my feet so bad its still hurting 5 days later. There was no cush to that heel strap and it just tweaked my foot bad. This binding needs serious work. The toe clip thing is cheap ass plastic and doesn’t do shit to hold you in tightly.



56. 153 Ellis Heist with Ellis Lithium’s (08/09)

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Some sun, tree powder, bit windy

One Word: Jibtasticulastic

This board is a jib stick took no effort to do weak tail blocks and presses. The pop on it was ok but nothing special, edge to edge it was fine but unstable. In the Pow Pow it sunk, but then again it’s a little 153. The weight of it is ridiculously low and its super soft. Put it in the price point jib stick category.



57. 158 DC Devun Walsh Pro with Atomic Black Russians (08/09)

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Overcast, windy, pure crap

One Word: Slaptacular

Normally I don’t perform slappy’s on boards but this one just called for it so it was slap, slappy, splaptastic. This one of the 3 DC boards I’ve ridden was the most fun. Great pop, just a hair stiff in the nose/tail, but with a fucking amazing side cut, and edge hold. This board was stable yet playful, but it’s a lot like other boards on the market so would I buy it probably not. The bindings have changed a lot with that new high back, straps, base construction etc. etc. Ratchets need some minor tweaks but other than that it was a good binding very damp as well.



58. 164 Flow Solitude WX with NXT FX (08/09)

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s size 10

Conditions: pure shit

One Word: BLAH

I loved this set at Loveland, but this time around it was no bueno. Probably because my rep didn’t set me up it was one of their in house guys. Anyways the board is a hair softer torsionally, but due to the fact my bindings were so fuckered up and I wasn’t dialed in it sucked balls. It felt like my heel was lifting in the binding, while the toe strap was just held wickedly down. I felt like I was slipping out on edge because of this sensation and it just wasn’t that much fun at all. Bindings had the heel slip issue, I think they put forward lean on it which is the lame. All in all not a happy camper on this one.



59. 155 Rome Agent with Rome Uniteds (08/09)

Stance: 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s size 10

Conditions: pure shit

One word: Limp

This board rode like a fucking graft. This board is not the agent I was so disappointed with it. Way too much torsional and lateral give. This is the first board in a long time I heard the death rattle from the chatter and got scared. I felt everything in this board. The pop was good, and the side cut was nice except when I hard carved it and then it was topple over time. The uniteds suck balls big time. Too soft, toecaps suck, flex is whacked out. There was no rigidity from the binding and it would just fold over. Felt like riding a Burton mission from 2000.



60. 159 Ride Concept UL with K2 Formula’s (07/08)

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Northwave Decades size 10 (08/09)

Conditions: Golden

One Word: Mislabeled

Ok so everyone knows I’m not a ride fan boy, or even impressed, or even cares for them. Frankly this board is definitely mislabeled. It’s a 749.99-dollar park board and that’s where it excels. Would I take this board out as my all mountain freestyle board like they suggest, fuck no. This board has a lot of torsional give that’s for sure and makes it a stable butter board similar to a Never Summer SL. Popping on this thing is decent if you actuate the sweet spot. This board straight up kills it in the pipe though; I can’t deny that at all. No matter what I threw at this board it just wanted to slay the pipe, probably the highest airs I’ve ever done in the pipe since I rode a Dragon back in 99. On jumps this thing could make you or break you, but the reduced weight of the Tek Style top sheet was nice. Problem with the top sheet is how much it frays, my god it frays like no other. The side cut on this thing is so so, I couldn’t carve as hard as I’d like because it would wash out just a bit, and edge hold could be dicey when on edge going over ice. Now the boots are the golden gem. I haven’t been a Northwave fan since my KJ’s lead to the foot problems I have now. But fuck these boots were amazing; I have a calcium deposit on my right anklebone that has been killing me all winter. I put these boots on after pulling hard for 3 minutes, but once in man the fit is perfect. I did get a pressure over my right foots pinky toe, but in all fairness that toe is so messed up I can’t fault the boot. These boots are cushy as hell, like ungodly cushy. The weight is way more than my Fargo’s which I consider a heavy boot. The flex is stiff I think an 8 on their scale, but my god its supportive. Also the speed lacing is amazing with the pulleys for eyelets but the handles are so small they hurt my hand when I give a hard tug. I used the stock insoles something I don’t do anymore and my god talk about comfort, this boot was designed for a flat-footed rider. Just going to add now that I’ve started putting a bunch of days on this boot its packing out at an astronomical rate.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

61. 156 Omatic Awesome with K2 Formulas/Rome 390’s

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo boas’ size 11 and 10

Conditions: Everything

One Word: Awesome

What better word to describe this board than what it is, Awesome. I’ve ridden this board over every condition and I love it, but alas I did break it. Full separation of the sidewall from the edge, starting at the back binding going to the tail. The pop on this board is amazing for how little carbon it has in it. The side cut is fun for pipe and park, all mountains not so much. Stability is only a concern when straight lining runs or its icy. In the pipe I think this is where the board is most at home and over park tables. The flex lends itself a lot for buttering though, but still stable on decent sized park features. One problem I did notice was at the contact points the sidewalls aren’t plush with the top sheet so it’s like a cap construction, I Panzer filed that away and then it rode fine.



62. 160 Salomon Sick Stick with Rome Targa’s

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Northwave Decades size 10

Conditions: Epic bluebird pow day

One word. Surfy

This board is a trip. From the get go it was face shots and pow slashers. This board is a giant surfboard whether you’re on edge or in a foot of fresh. I was doing such laid back slashers, boosting off huge rollers, riding all sorts of wondrous conditions. This board just dominated that mini rocker rises out of the pow like a sharks fin and the tail just sinks right in. Stable at speeds with minimal chatter. Downside is that metal sheet under the top sheet, mine was broken in 4 places, I also managed to pull out an insert that was so lovely to find. You can butter this board, pop 180’s like nothing, and generally just slay it all over.



63. 156 Drake Player with Drake Supersports

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Northwave Decades size 10

Conditions: Bluebird soft snow, some push mounds.

One word: Plank

This board for an “all mountain” board is a fucking plank. Seriously whoever designed this should be kicked in the face. It was a slug edge to edge, the hold was mediocre at best, it wasn’t damp at all, and the flex was crap. It was so inconsistent with the pop it was crap. In the pipe it would start by charging the tranny but near the end just putteringering along as though it was geriatric. Off jumps it would pop good maybe half the time the other half it was poop. The bindings have been redone and the heel straps were very solid that’s for sure. I had to rock them cap because if I rocked them over the top there was only like a half cm between them and the overly large heel strap. Typical of Drakes I had to put on 2 degrees of forward lean because of how they fit with the boots, and yes Northwaves are made to mesh well with the drakes. Adjusting them was easy as pie and they’re a solid binding, but for this board I think it held back on the binding itself.



64. 155 Burton Fix with Burton Triads (08/09)

Stance: My guess is somewhere around 23.5 since the kid was an ass hat with 18 negative 15

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Grey bird lightly snowing with soft snow on the ground

One Word: Broken

This goes out to any and all reps that might read this. If someone says 22.5-inch wide stance, give him or her a 22.5-inch stance, do not argue with him or her for a half hour about his or her stance then set it up to what you ride. It is their stance; it is what they know they are right you aren’t. I know my body, I know what works for me, and a gangster stance does not. Do I look like a snowmie, NO! Secondly do not argue about binding size with me, I’m a large, I have always been a large, I know what works for me. Don’t lie and say your bro bra guy that’s turning screws is a size 12 in a medium, I know you are full of shit. So anyways on to how this thing rode. The flex is pretty damn inconsistent with it it. I could butter it but at times it would be really soft, others stiffer. Pop was ok but not something I’d be like OMG wowza I’m all that is jibber. In the pipe this thing would get all squirrelly and it bucked me twice. Off booters it just didn’t feel stable at all. When tracking this board would pull either way at any given time. The side cut was blah, I just couldn’t get a hard carve down on it. Now on to the bindings, what the hell is Burtons issue with not giving me a true 0 of forward lean. Look I understand that the vast majority of Burton users are Euro Trash that ride straight legged and need it, I’m not Euro Trash nor do I ride straight legged. I need a true 0. Secondly the straps on this thing were the gayest on earth, they just aren’t that great. The toe strap reminds me of something MFM shit out on his bindings and said nope not gangsta enough for me. It holds ok, but gives you no option for over the top. The heel strap isn’t that great and ultimately because of the binding and the crappiness of this strap it tweaked my leg in the pipe. Not happy with that at all, I’d have given this board at least a full day of riding had the reps not been real ass hats about it. Fuck the Colorado reps seriously. As far as this board goes its not the fix it’s the broken and should be fixed.



65. Libtech McKink 157 BTX (08/09) with K2 Formula’s

Stance 22.5 with 18 Negative 15 Goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Sunny, blue skies, storm rolling in, medium to high winds at times

One Word: Stiffy

Ok I was a bit excited to take this out, as I don’t know many people that have ridden it. But seriously what a fucking let down. First off the base is really fast, but waxing it, the damn thing wouldn’t absorb the wax, as I’d have liked. The MTX is less defined, and I think the BTX is minimal. I say that only because when I put a flat edge across it, there was some slight upturning at the edges, but not as much as a skate banana. Now on to why this board was such a let down. I figured it’d be a high-end park board; oh how I was sadly mistaken let me tell you. This thing is fucking stiff, and I’m not talking like a stiffer park board, no it’s stiff like a Riders Choice, K2 Podium, etc. etc. I don’t know how you’d jib on this thing; I had to man handle it into nose presses on bonks. Now on to riding pipe with this. What a slug in the pipe, sure I could push off the tail to gain speed, but dear god it wouldn’t boost or dampen when taking a tranny back in. Off jumps the swing weight is greatly reduced in the tips, which was fun, but the boards heavy, and clunky to fling around, and once again not damp. Charging this board hauls the base is fast, but you feel everything underneath you, I wasn’t impressed. Going on edge the MTX would grip and then slip as usual; sure it’s less defined on this board but whatever. I also can’t get over the shape on the tip/tail on this bitch its kind of like a K2 www fucked last years Salomon prospect and then got jizzed on by a steak knife.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

66. 158 Never Summer SL with Rocker (08/09) with k2 Formula’s and 1 day on Relay Pro’s

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Everything

One word: Funster

This board is the epitome of fun all mountain slayer. I’ve tried to hate it, I tried to dislike it, and hell I even tried to break it. The new construction with the new side cut (I call it Never Slip Grip) is amazing, you can pop to the moon, yet charge and not feel shaky. The big thing with the side cut is its kinked, think a cross between a tri radial side cut and the Salomon equalizer. These kinks aren’t like MTX that it sticks out and is serrated it just creates two bends in the side cut then kind of flattens out and lets you steer between the feet if need be. Unlike other companies rockered boards this one rides different. I only notice the rocker when I need it or when I Ollie. I no longer have to preload my tails I can just slap it down and pop like a skateboard, if I do preload it then I just boost insanely high. Presses are a tad easier because the nose/tail is raised a bit so you just lean into it and go. With the rocker the center of the board sits a tad higher so buttering around on boxes and wall rides is easier. The big thing to note with this rocker is unlike the K2’s that I’ve been on where you have to stay centered, you can get nose/tail heavy and still ride comfortable and not go ass over teakettle. When riding on flats because the nose is lifted you don’t get that drag that slows you down so you can charge through cat tracks, I haven’t gotten stuck on it yet. A downside to rocker is the duck walk that takes a bit of time to get used to it. I did notice with this board it took me a good 3 days of riding to become fully adjusted to how it rides. You can carve on this board better than anything I’ve ever been on without any downsides. Those kinks just grip so much more. Flex wise this board has a different flex than the regular SL, its stiffer in the nose/tail because of the double carbon fiber x’s, but that also adds more pop, and better stability. In the dead center of the board there is a flex point, when you push it hard, you can feel it in butters, jibs, jumps. It’s a true center flex if you do a hand flex on it and look at the side you see it kink. This board is damp and stable, kills it in the pipe, dominates on jumps, and slays jibs. Now lets talk about those Relay’s. What a pile of shit, sorry but I like a rigid heel cup, I don’t like feeling like my ankle is unsupported when I go into a press. I had to exaggerate all movements to press it and by that point it was like oh shit rocker initiation time and it was crappy. I could ride them but I wasn’t happy at all, don’t say they weren’t dialed in; they were set 100% to my boot. I will say the heel straps were phenomenal I really liked them, toe straps sucked, and the footpad blew donkey dick. I felt like I had snow under my boot all day with them.



67. 156 Never Summer Revolver with Rocker (08/09) with K2 Formula’s

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas

Conditions: Everything

One Word: Parkgnar

Rarely do I think to myself well fuck this board just reinvented snowboarding. Such was the case after day one on this behemoth. So I got up to Keystone on this beast, strapped in and blam I was like pop from my nose to my tail like it was nothing, then buttered it around, and threw a cab 3 like it was nothing. After that I laid into a hard carve and the edge gripped like my SL, but had a tad more chatter as this board is noticeably softer. After that it was game on to the bonk line. I was a tail tapping, nose stalling, wall jibbing machine. I got close to a butter 5 on the big butter wall ride Keystone has. Took this sucker into the pipe, that edge hold grips and just lets you float a lofty air like no other. The shape of the revolver is better for spins than the SL in my opinion. With the flat kicks on it I was doing nose butters like no other. On jibs I would just have to do subtle movements and be locked in to presses and what not. This board is stable to a point, but not as stable as my SL. Which was fine for the size of the jumps I was hitting. Switch is so much fun on this side cut you just roll it around and blam off you go.



68. 155 Salomon Official (08/09) with Rome Targa’s

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas

Conditions: Sunny with clouds about 32ish degrees into puking snow and 6 inches of wind deposited POW

One Word: Ungripable

The only reason I rode this board was to compare its Equalizer side cut to the new side cut on the Never Summers. First off let me say I was highly disappointed in this side cut. When I’d initiate a turn it would get hooky at the kinks in the straight edge, then get chattery in the tail. The board didn’t track too well either. Riding switch was a chore and a half with this board because that side cut was sketch ball as hell. The flex was fun I liked that a lot and popping on jumps was great, but half pipe it wasn’t happening. On jibs the board was just how I imagined it’d be, its like a tweaked Prospect more than anything. But that side cut is just sketchy as hell. The base is incredibly slow and I waxed it. When waxing it though, it didn’t want to absorb as I figured such a higher end base would. All in all not impressed with the side cut on this board.



69. 167 Never Summer Summit (08/09) with K2 Formula’s

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 Goofy, set all the way back on the tail

Boots: K2 T1 DB (08/09)
Conditions: Untouched first track powder at the Legendary Mt. Baker Ski resort

One Word: Floaty



Yes I was at Mt. Baker for a K2 sponsored event and yes I was rocking a Never Summer. Fuck riding a Turbo dream 156 when it’s 2 feet of freshies untouched and no general public allowed. I definitely got some strange looks with the fact I had like 3 feet of nose and 6 inches of tail but it was well worth it. I’ve never ridden a board in any powder that didn’t give me leg burn till I rode this champ. My god that nose just swung right up and the tail sunk and I could just ride as normal as usual with it. I laid some sick ass slashes with this and boy was it fucking epic. Then I got a fire cracker up my ass and decided to get into some burlier terrain, now when you see Shane McConkey pro skier saying that doesn’t look good, that does not mean charge it, but what the hell do I know. I did a bunch of crazy ass chutes, spines, and drops on this thing. Man this thing is just so retardedly stable even with no tail at all. I did get into a batch of crappy edge hold on some 45 plus degree icy pitch that I slid down and some how managed to survive the drop of death. Riding the baker natural half pipe (banked slalom course) was fun as shit on this thing when just popping and what not. Now the boots were the goddamn saving grace of this trip. I obliterated my second pair of Fargo’s this year and well frankly I was in such a mind fuck because this trip was to be epic and I had nothing. But K2 saved the day or I should say my rep saved my ass. Anyways the T1 DB’s are a hair stiffer than my Fargo’s, but have a better natural flex to them. They come with a full heat moldable intuition liner that rocks and is so much more Cush than 90% of all other companies liners. Probably the coolest feature on it isn’t the double boa but the fact that the internal harness has Velcro on the top of it to reposition where it attaches to the tongue of the hell, this allows for unlimited possibilities for tightening. The new Harshmallow technology in the outsole is intense. Its so damp yet allows you to feel the board very well. The profile of the boot fits a wide array of feet I’m noticing since my feet are horribly mangled and guys up at Baker with wide to narrow were rocking them no problem, which can be attributed to the intuition liner. 



70. 159 Never Summer Revolver Rocker (08/09) with K2 Formula’s

Stance: 22.5 wide with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: (08/09) K2 T1 DB

Conditions: Low 30’s some sun POW and groomers with some park thrown in for good measure

One Word: Preloaded

The more I keep riding these rockered NS boards the more I feel they’re going to be the most dialed in shits in the world right now. I’ve been having a fucking field day on this shit riding around and just ollieing fences, small children, woodland creatures, etc. etc. The pop in the nose/tail is intense but unlike a regular board you don’t have to preload the tail anymore, but if you do preload it be prepared to boost higher than you thought. The side cut on this board allows for you to get carve nasty like no other and has superb edge hold. Buttering is a blast on this thing; I’ve been doing fs butter to pole slam 180 out so sick and easy on these. Tail presses are just locked like no other and ollieing up to bonk things from flat is easy as pie.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

71. 162 K2 Gyrator (07/08) with K2 Auto Evers (08/09)

Stance: 22.5 wide with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: K2 T1 DB’s

Conditions: Sun baked Baker pow pow and some drops

One Word: Arc

This thing is a fun board, don’t get me wrong, but I don’t like to constantly have to fight to stay centered on something. With the way that I do ride when I drop something or charge a line, I get a little front heavy. K2’s rocker on this board usually puts me up into a nose butter and I feel like I’m going to go ass over teakettle. Granted you can really raise the nose out of the snow, which is just ridiculous, I sometimes felt like the flat spot between the bindings was catchy in POW. After riding NS boards for so long this thing just doesn’t feel as stable, its light, but I just didn’t feel that stable. Edge hold was decent on groomed stuff, off bigger drops I did get a bit sketched out that it was over flexing. The bindings are absolutely sick though, its like they took everything that I liked about the Formula’s and the Auto’s and crossbred them together. Its such a solid binding, with 0 pressure points, and a great flex for someone that wants a stiffer flexing all mountain binding. Coupling the harshmallow in the boots with the bindings it did dampening a great amount.



72. 156 K2 Turbo Dream (Kamp K2 Ltd edition) with K2 Formula’s

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: K2 T1 DB’s

Conditions: Heavy POW, groomers, sunny

One Word: Limp



This thing was just retardedly too soft for me. I liked the other TD I rode but this one just felt too soft. Right off chair 2 at Baker I strapped up and decided to go head over to Chair 8. I threw it into a nose butter and the rocker was just too much it over exaggerated what I wanted to do and I caught my front edge and scorpioned. Popping on this board was ok but I’d rather have a Jibpan underneath me. Switch was ok but getting up to speeds I sometimes felt like I was going to eat it hard. In the POW this didn’t do as well as the Gyrator, which disappointed me, but then again it was a 156. In the natural half pipe I was doing little poppers no problem on it.



73. 160 K2 Darkstar wide with Cinch CTS’s (08/09)

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: K2 T1 DB’s

Conditions: Groomers, chunked up POW, sunny

One word: Blah



Now this board replaces the Afterblack only in name. Essentially it was just the progression of a super fun, poppy, snappy, lively all mountain twin. This board was far from this past seasons Afterblack that really disappointed me. What minor changes it underwent just weren’t that great, it just didn’t seem as lively. In POW it was fine but still felt like I had to sometimes man handle it through turns and what not. On groomers the edge hold seemed to not grip as well as I’d have liked and did wash out once. The bindings just straight up sucked donkey dick. The straps were horrid; I just didn’t feel like I was getting the support I really wanted from them, the cable kept popping out of the harness hold on the back. These bindings are for the casual rider that wants comfort and ease not performance. They’re also ridiculously heavy which is surprising since some of my set ups are highly heavy.



74. 151 Never Summer SL Rocker (08/09) with K2 Formula’s

Stance 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy

Boots: K2 T1 DB’s

Conditions: Sunny Blue skies, groomers, park

One Word: Jibber



This board was so small I could just pop onto anything and jib it. The rocker makes holding press stalls on things so easy and popping out is wickedly fun. I only rode this 151 to see if there was a flex issue, there was. I have another 151 sitting at the shop I need to get on this week to just compare it. But for the most part this thing was a sick little jib stick, I might have to cave in to the retardedly small jib board fade and get one.



75. 151 Rome Graft with Rome 390’s

Stance: 24ish inches 15 negative 15

Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10

Conditions: Snowy but was leaving a long ass cat track

One word: Soft



I only rode this because the guys and me switched it up. So I rode this little press machine down a like 6 mile run out cat track at Beaver Crotch. I couldn’t carve this thing to save my life, but I could do butter spins till the cows came home. That’s all this board was for me a little butter, bonker, jibber board nothing more. Had decent pop for its size but then again I don’t like things this small.


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> 59. 155 Rome Agent with Rome Uniteds (08/09)
> 
> Stance: 22.5 with 18 negative 15 goofy
> 
> Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s size 10
> 
> Conditions: pure shit
> 
> One word: Limp
> 
> This board rode like a fucking graft. This board is not the agent I was so disappointed with it. Way too much torsional and lateral give. This is the first board in a long time I heard the death rattle from the chatter and got scared. I felt everything in this board. The pop was good, and the side cut was nice except when I hard carved it and then it was topple over time. The uniteds suck balls big time. Too soft, toecaps suck, flex is whacked out. There was no rigidity from the binding and it would just fold over. Felt like riding a Burton mission from 2000.


I hope this is for the new agent you are talking about because I just spent like 400bones on the 07/08 rome agent w/ 390's


----------



## BurtonAvenger

08/09 would be the new agent.


----------



## Guest

I was just double checking because I thought you might be talking about the bindings.


----------



## buggravy

Thanks for the reviews. I notice you use the 390 in a lot of the reviews, including on a lot of the more freeride oriented boards. Is it pretty well suited to those applications?


----------



## killclimbz

Hey Av, thanks for posting your reviews up. I am sure a lot of members will find this useful. I am going to sticky this for now.


----------



## T.J.

good work av. your not totally worthless


----------



## kri$han

Nice work... I'd like to know your impressions on the Nitro MFM 07/08, since that's my board, and would allow me to get a good idea of your rate-scale... then I'd liek to see what you think of the 08/09 Rome Slash cuz I wanna pick one of those bad boys up this year


----------



## BurtonAvenger

buggravy said:


> Thanks for the reviews. I notice you use the 390 in a lot of the reviews, including on a lot of the more freeride oriented boards. Is it pretty well suited to those applications?


 I was using the older 390's from before 07/08, they changed them to a softer binding and I won't ride them now, they just don't respond the way I want.



T.J. said:


> good work av. your not totally worthless


I'm about as worthless as a 2 dollar hooker in Tijuana. You know the donkey is going to see some loving then.



kri$han said:


> Nice work... I'd like to know your impressions on the Nitro MFM 07/08, since that's my board, and would allow me to get a good idea of your rate-scale... then I'd liek to see what you think of the 08/09 Rome Slash cuz I wanna pick one of those bad boys up this year


 Never ridden the MFM and since he's on Technine now, no reason to. The slash is the same thing as the agent too soft in my opinion.


----------



## Guest

I just picked up a rome slash - will let you know how it goes.

Seems pretty soft in the living room, but after coming from the plank that I was riding before, I think it might be a bit of fun.


----------



## landonk5

Hey. I was reading over your reviews again, and looking at the bataleon ones specifically, as I have a bataleon evil twin but I haven't ridden it yet. Im just wondering about the bataleon undisputed. You said it was blurry. What exactly do you mean by blurry?


----------



## Guest

burtonavenger, do you ever have problems with toedrag with the size 11 boot?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

landonk5 said:


> Hey. I was reading over your reviews again, and looking at the bataleon ones specifically, as I have a bataleon evil twin but I haven't ridden it yet. Im just wondering about the bataleon undisputed. You said it was blurry. What exactly do you mean by blurry?


 Pretty sure that says burly on it.




briand505 said:


> burtonavenger, do you ever have problems with toedrag with the size 11 boot?


 Nope and I ride reference stance on most boards.


----------



## Guest

i have a 11 and 1/2 size boot. is a rome slash going to be huge for me?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Nope should be fine.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

may i just say: i am jealous of your life. im assuming this is your job and you get paid to do this?
im a desk jockey who only gets to ride once a week on the ice coast; plus winters have sucked here recently


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I don't get paid to ride these man, do it out of my love of the sport and thats all. Most I get from riding this much stuff is companies will throw me some free gear.


----------



## Guest

Those are some great reviews, good job BA.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

MMM hookers and blow only thing better is punching dead babies in the face.


----------



## Guest

I just noticed, that for being the Burton Avenger you only have one burton review :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Yeah I don't ride crap.


----------



## Fikesoccerr2

thanks for the reviews BA. Don't know how some people can keep track of those boards like that, but it is like you say, love of the sport. Couldn't help but notice that most of the k2 reviews were good through great, are you a fan or do they just keep getting better? I've always known them for great ski's. Are they transferring some of their attention towards their boards now as well.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yeah I don't ride crap.


so then why is your name burton avenger? just wonderin


----------



## killclimbz

As far as K2 goes, they have been really stepping up to the plate as of late. I demo'd a few of their boards last season and was quite surprised as to how well they rode. Much better than say ten years ago. Last year they were some of the best I tried out.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Because I can have as much fun with my name as I want. Its an inside joke with those that are near and dear to my fart.

K2 has been doing boards since 87 and at one point were the number 1 company. With Jarden financially backing them you get them taking tech from fishing poles, microwaves, space age materials, ride, nitro, etc. etc. on down the line.

K2 is making some rock solid stuff, I love a lot of their boards, and I'm a huge fan of the boots.


----------



## Fikesoccerr2

Thanks for the intel on the k2's. I've always liked them myself, but was worried about there boards because of all the hype around rome, burton, and ride. That's good news for me and my brother.


----------



## Guest

Never Summer Revolver sounds sick, anyone been on one?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I'm on next seasons right now.


----------



## DC5R

Thanks for all the board reviews BA!! One quick question, the top sheet on the K2 Believer is rumoured to be soft, so it chips easily and has the potential to delaminate. When you rode the boards, what did you think of its durability?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Uh how the hell is that even possible, its a rubber topsheet. I'd love to find out where that rumor came from. That topsheet is going to be far more durable than a traditional topsheet for sure.


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm on next seasons right now.


How you like it? I think my new board is gonna be the 09 revolver.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Its pretty damn amazing I'll say that much. If you want to get it do it, its probably the most dialed in rockered board I've been on yet.


----------



## DC5R

BurtonAvenger said:


> Uh how the hell is that even possible, its a rubber topsheet. I'd love to find out where that rumor came from. That topsheet is going to be far more durable than a traditional topsheet for sure.


I thought the same thing but on the K2 Website in the "Review this Board" section at the bottom, a couple of people have commented on its durability.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I just read through that and it sounds like either they think getting the typical knicks in the side of the topsheet is a delam, or that if you break the core and it peels its a delam. I know a lot of guys that ride this board that are on the K2 flow team and they if anyone would be breaking these religiously and the topsheets look fine.


----------



## Nivek

loved your www rocker review. guess i'm retarted, or i just love to press so hard it looks funny.

anyway, wondering if you got a chance to ride any capita boards, from what i can tell the guys seem legit but i've never really heard a review. partically curious about the stairmaster, stairmaster extreme, scaremaster, or horoscope.

K2 autos, i want to know if they work for the fit i like. i like the idea and build of k2 autos, but i like my toe straps tight and my ankle straps between snug and loose, just enough to prevent heel lift. so, can i get autos to work?

and your never summer rocker review is making me angry, i cant pro-form NS, but you're making me want one.


----------



## Guest

ill. I just spoke with a guy from Never Summer for about 20 minutes, I'm sold.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

The scaremaster is just a clone of the stairmaster and the stairmaster extreme has a higher end base and a different carbon array. I don't think anyone other than TJ Schnieder or their team riders has been on the Horrorscope yet.

Capita in my opinion is just another company with an artsy flair and thats about it. The stairmaster for its price is on the stiffer side which makes it slightly better for cruising around the mountain. I put it on the same page as the Hatchet from Atomic.

From reading how the Horrorscope is constructed its going to be just like the WWW, Artifact 1985, Jib stick or whatever Stepchild is calling it, Signal Park series. This will be the year of shitty rocker because so many companies rushed to make it to compete with the big boys. The only ones that I think might be interesting that I've seen are Nitro and Atomics.

Nivek do you work for a shop or are you an Instructor?


----------



## Nivek

HA, well I work at zumiez. but before you judge me on that, I really do know my stuff. when I'm not running, longboarding, biking, working, snowboarding, or frolfing, I'm on the internet looking for any and all info on snowboarding.

I here what you're saying about all the rocker boards out with them being rushed and all. the reason I was wondering about capita is not for the indy artsie nonsense of the company, to be honest its TJ. the dude has such a good attitude and stoke for snowboarding. and when you email the guy, he'll email you back the next day, I dont know of any other Pro that would do that. I like to support companies with that kind of feel. sometimes even if it means a small sacrifice in performance.

I would love to be an instructer, but I have no group teaching abilities, I can teach someone who cant stand up to carve in on day, but I have to give them my complete attention.

and in one of the snowboard realms (TJ's video blog on youtube) he shows you a clip of a capita guy testing out the horoscope. when i emailed him he gave me some info, it is the K2 rocker, and that it's going to be a late release board ($350). so I'm thinking that either capita decided later than most to make a reverse camber, or they decided to take their time to make a decent board, I'm hoping its the latter.

P.S. I'm glad you seem to like K2, cause I've always thought they made good stuff.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ You're 20 you have to start somewhere not everyone starts out in a glorious shop. As there's some instructors on this board that still actually value me as a person I won't go into my tyraid about how I feel about them as a whole, yes that means you snowolfie! 

If capita took its time to create a late release it wouldn't have been just like K2's. K2 was pretty friendly with letting people see how things were done and thats cool I respect them more for that. But any company that jumped on the bandwagon to have rocker seems to have copied that design because it was the most easily acessible. It has its pro's and con's for sure. I think the reason its a late release is because of how many other companies are being produced in that factory before them.

If you want to check out the horrorscope more check out this Flour City Distribution its one of the C3 reps he put up a catalog pic of it.


----------



## Nivek

HA, thats actually the pic that TJ sent me


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ You're 20 you have to start somewhere not everyone starts out in a glorious shop. As there's some instructors on this board that still actually value me as a person I won't go into my tyraid about how I feel about them as a whole, yes that means you snowolfie!


I have not seen snowolf forever...

Who knows where he's at :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz

Hopefully he's out boarding, rafting, hiking, or neck deep in hookers and blow.


----------



## Guest

Hey BA what input do you have on Rome snowboards?? i read a few but you only have a couple.. not very good boards?? Lookin at an all around board.. some park but also powder days and just cruisin.. Nothing beats a pow day!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I've rode a decent amount of the Rome Line up they're a snowboard they'll get you down the hill.


----------



## cubes

Just wondering If you are going to get your hands on an 09 Atomic Alibi seeing as you had mixed feelings on the Rapture due too the nomex, for something different have you ridden any 09 Lib techs(TRS and Dark series) wich aparently have toned down thier Mega Gay Traction ?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Haven't been on the 09 libs line yet will do that like mid november. The alibi hasn't changed in 2 years the 08 is just like the 08/09. I've been on it you can noticibly tell the difference in the nose/tail because of Nomex. Nomex is the worst invention ever lets put epoxy covered cardboard in our boards.


----------



## cubes

retyping this as my browswe crashed and lost a whole essay so I will keep it short, thanks BA, as I am after an 'do it all' all mountain freestyle board eg. Atomic Alibi, NS Sl or Lib TRS mtx(08 which I have which is ok but...)and Dark series which you rated the 08 quite highly(from what I interpreted)so curious how the 09 Lib dark series performs with the suposedly toned down mtx.

Question on the 09 NS SL vs the NS Evo as an all mountain freesyle board, if on paper(and real world going by your experience) the SL kills it as an all mountain freestyle board how would the 09 Evo compare been more jib oriented but having a stiffer flex(tip an tail I think?)new egde tecnology but heaps of pop andbeen heaps o f fun for jumps and stuff any where and everywhere in an ou of the park?


----------



## Guest

hey BA any ideas on Sims?


----------



## Snowjoe

Snowolf said:


> As an example, freestyle is my weakest area and even though I may have the seniority and certs that grant me these higher level classes, I know which co workers are the good park riders and will trade classes to make sure the customer gets the best instructor possible for their goals. If more instructors did this, I think you would have less issues with them. As in so much of life, a few bad apples spoils the whole bunch.
> 
> My philosophy is that while for me, this may be just another "boring, never ever beginner class", it may be that person`s life changing experience and I can either be a part of making that happen for them or ruin it forever out of not giving a shit. So much of good instruction is just being a cheer leader to help someone progress beyond their frustration and fear to become a better snowboarder than I will ever be. For me, that is the true joy of doing what I do. It would be nice to think that when I am worm food, that someone I taught to ride their first day, may become a world class rider. If I can have that kind of small impact upon this world, then I feel that there was maybe a point to all of this.


You know I actually have grown to enjoy teaching first timers, there's just something satisfying about seeing someone's first ever turn that I just can't get enough of! Especially older adults who perhaps feel it's beyond their years, showing them they can still do it is amazing. It's a knock on effect, if you leave them amped after their lesson then your gonna feel on top of the world as well, isn't it all so harmonious!

I know too many people who love to go out riding in their uniforms just to get whatever privileges and attention or whatever, and just want a pass to lap the park with.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

cubes said:


> retyping this as my browswe crashed and lost a whole essay so I will keep it short, thanks BA, as I am after an 'do it all' all mountain freestyle board eg. Atomic Alibi, NS Sl or Lib TRS mtx(08 which I have which is ok but...)and Dark series which you rated the 08 quite highly(from what I interpreted)so curious how the 09 Lib dark series performs with the suposedly toned down mtx.
> 
> Question on the 09 NS SL vs the NS Evo as an all mountain freesyle board, if on paper(and real world going by your experience) the SL kills it as an all mountain freestyle board how would the 09 Evo compare been more jib oriented but having a stiffer flex(tip an tail I think?)new egde tecnology but heaps of pop andbeen heaps o f fun for jumps and stuff any where and everywhere in an ou of the park?


09 Lib boards are all banana tech man I think they're offering a non BTX version but for the most part everyones going to stock the BTX version. This past seasons dark series is a super fun ride.

You don't notice the stiffer tips and tails, the reason its stiffer is so that the board doesn't get super squirrelly and all noodly like say a rome artifact or k2 www. At the end of the season I was riding a 59 revolver almost every day at A basin which a typical run consisted of go up the chair, get off skate to the next chair, go up get off skate to the top of kings cornice, strap in flat base it to get speed then drop the cornice at the high point, meander my way through the mogul pit, ollie over the rock patch of death, land roll up to the jibs and hit the up box and do like 50 50 taps to tail press back down 180 out, then ollie up and street rail the down rail, after that bust a tail block on the natural hip, nollie off the huge roller, jib a few rocks, tail tap a stump, then 270 tap the slow sign, repeat. 

My theory is if I can take a 59 revolver off a 20 foot cliff and stomp it fine and do bomb drops off cornices its pretty solid as a all mountain freestyle board with more emphasis on freestyle.



btraub22 said:


> hey BA any ideas on Sims?


 It sucks donkey dick and is only offered at the sports authority which is a store you shouldn't be buying from EVER!

Wolfie I hear you on instructors or as I call them ASSTRUCTORS. If you want to make some serious cash Vail is missing like 600 return instructors from NZ and AUS this year. Its so bad they hire anything that claims they can ride then deal with it when the season starts. My hate of instructors comes from that and the ones that are "well I'm an instructor and this company gave me product x so I'm their rep" wtf don't see you in my shop slinging product at our sales go F yourself.


----------



## nzboardlife

I was thinking of gett'n my instructing thingy done, but then i realised i can't deal with 9-12 year olds, there scarrrwwwwwy


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ There's a reason I love my shop, we don't carry kids gear. Kids are the devil.


----------



## Snowjoe

nzboardlife said:


> I was thinking of gett'n my instructing thingy done, but then i realised i can't deal with 9-12 year olds, there scarrrwwwwwy


I thought that way, it turned out to be a sorta 50 50 split to the coolest kids ever to the classic armchair warriors with parents coming up with every excuse for their poor condition and bone idleness. Anyway try teaching a 4 year old, thats bad!:laugh: Generally you only have to do that for a season anyway. At least kids are open minded, alot of adults are too self conscious and lack the childish mentality needed to bust out the meanest method ever!


----------



## nzboardlife

yeah i could easily get over it but uni's taken up to much time, maybe later in life.


----------



## Guest

avenger

yo man have you ever ridden a custom. i had a piece of shit morrow board and got a 166 custom in 03. i like it but i have barley ridden anything else. what do you think is the most kick ass board for going fast and transition edge to edge


----------



## cubes

> My theory is if I can take a 59 revolver off a 20 foot cliff and stomp it fine and do bomb drops off cornices its pretty solid as a all mountain freestyle board with more emphasis on freestyle.


Enough said so its pretty much up to the rider to define if their board is an all mountain FS setup, a noodle of a board can be made to work but not ideal an on the other hand an extreme super stiff and responsive board may slap you around a bit when coaxed into a bit of jibbing and buttering and not be as forgiving with sloppy landings.
Would the Atomic Hatchet be the equivalent to an NS Evo, as far as marketing or tatgeted demograhic is concerned?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

TennisSnowboard said:


> avenger
> 
> yo man have you ever ridden a custom. i had a piece of shit morrow board and got a 166 custom in 03. i like it but i have barley ridden anything else. what do you think is the most kick ass board for going fast and transition edge to edge


I owned a custom, I've ridden the custom, that board has been so bastardized over the years. Never summer titan, k2 zepplin, k2 podium, atomic radon, flow solitude WX, Bataleon Undisputed are a few I liked.



cubes said:


> Enough said so its pretty much up to the rider to define if their board is an all mountain FS setup, a noodle of a board can be made to work but not ideal an on the other hand an extreme super stiff and responsive board may slap you around a bit when coaxed into a bit of jibbing and buttering and not be as forgiving with sloppy landings.
> Would the Atomic Hatchet be the equivalent to an NS Evo, as far as marketing or tatgeted demograhic is concerned?


No you took what I put completely wrong. The Evo is an overbuilt park board that excells at it all with a different flex pattern than the SL. I didn't make it work at what I took it through thats what it was good at. Its a very versatile board now compared to last seasons. 

Evo is a high end park board the hatchet is a price point slayer. Flex patterns vary a lot on these boards, while you can freeride with a hatchet and do a lot of things with it, that board depends more on the riders ability. As someone that rides over 100 days a year my ability is a lot different than say someone that lives in the midwest and rides 20 days a year. Have to take that into account.


----------



## cubes

Thanks avenger that fully explains the Evo to me don't know enough abot the Revolver therefore I made a general comment which didn't come out right thanks for clearing that upI definately don't want to be misquoting any body. At 38 Iam an old fart as snowboarding goes been boarding half that but at approx 20 day a year, been cool seeing they way snowboards have progressed from the late 80s to now from my first beginer hire board of a 172 Kemper then to the those cool looking burton asym airs(never ad one) always wanted a barfoot before that, to the hardly no tip and tail twin boards of the mid 90s(had me a 153 Lib J Lynn),things went directinoanl twin f/style(99-00 Ride Brushie) got lazy with pipe/freestyle wanted to go fast in 2002 so got me a Ride Timless, now I want to cruise the mountain and hit some kickers for some big ass lazy 3s an if I could be bothered or remeber how 5s all before I get too old.

Read somewhere that your not a Ride fan in general did you ever have a shot at 2001 to 2004 timless before they evolved to the concept TMS, back in their day they were considerd by some. _kick ass board for going fast and transition edge to edge_but maybe not by all.


----------



## Guest

Hey BurtonAvenger. Thank's for your great reviews! I'm actually thinking about getting a Never Summer SL 161. I'm just not sure whether my 12size feet are too big?? What do you think? Also, how does it compare to the legacy? Is it much flexier? Is it still good on slopes?
Cheers for your expertise ;-) You're the man!

edit: If you have any recommendations on bindings to go along with it - shoot! ;-)


----------



## BurtonAvenger

With a size 12 why don't you just go to the legacy its the SL's wide counterpart. Its the board I typically ride the most during a season and I have size 10's. I've seen size 12's done on a sl but really there's no reason not to ride a wide. 

My theory is if I can jib a 63 legacy and only weigh 165lbs its not that stiff. Hell the rome blue for this year is stiffer than the legacy.

I'm a fan of the K2 line up of bindings either the Formula, Sweater, or Auto Evers.


----------



## Guest

Thank's for your input. The thing is: I got that really great deal on an SL - so that would save me a lot of bucks in comparison to the Legacy. So I really can't make up my mind. Also I like the graphics on the SL...Anyways: You wouldn't recommend a size 12.5 boot on an SL...

Btw: I have been riding a Burton Motion since ages and it worked great for me...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Eh its do able if you like toe drag go for it. Unless you ride some thugged out stance then you're fine.


----------



## Guest

alright! So I got the SL and the K2 Fromula Bindings! The K2 really seem to be the best deal out there. I checked about a 1000 reviews ;-) Yeahh!!! Now I just need to get a cable lock and a leash. Any idea on what to get?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Leash? They still enforce that gayness I just used a paper clip and rubber band if it comes down to it.


----------



## Guest

HAHA! Yeah - true thing. Well - I thought about getting a leash/lock combi but I wouldn't really mind if I didn't had a leash ;-)

Any idea for a good lock?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Anything is better than nothing and thats how its going to remain. Board theifs are creatures of opportunity take that away they have nothing.


----------



## Guest

I live in Oz and need a new board - still riding an old fat bob. 
Been riding on and off since the 90s
I like carving (surfing background) and hitting a few jumps.
6'3", 190lb size 13.5 boots
Have narrowed it down to 158ish Never Summer Legacy R or 158/161 Lib Tech MTX Dark Series Wide?
Thanks for any advice and appreciate the work you've put into the reviews - very informative.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

The MTX is just a blah board it filled the MTX void a few seasons ago but they have other ones that over lap what it does. The Dark series is a fun stick but if you're looking to carve and be surfy the Legacy R is the way to go right now.


----------



## Guest

Thanks BA, much appreciated


----------



## Guest

forgot to add - any idea when the Legacy R will be available?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

The bigger sizes of it were getting rolled off the press like 2 weeks ago. I want to say it'll be shipping some time this month or next.


----------



## cubes

If you(generaly speaking) have size 10 or 10.5 boots when is it advisable to going to a wide version of a board model(e.g. Sl to Legacy or Evo to Revolver), is their a noticable difference,we all know theoretically a narrower board is meant to be quicker edge to edge and wider boards easier to /stomp adding stability on landings but what are the real world experiences any one has?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I do it out of personal choice there is no noticible difference getting a board on edge whether its wide or normal waist. I just like the added stability I get.


----------



## Guest

Anyone have experience on last year's Burton P1 bindings? I snapped the highback on a pair of Ride bindings last year and picked up the the P1's (50% off) to replace them. I'm planning on pairing them up with a Bataleon Evil Twin 151. Is it a recipe for disaster?

Thanks for the great reviews BA, concise and informative. Which shop do you work at?


----------



## Guest

would you happen to have anything on the 07 forum destroyer with 07 burton cartels?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Yes it is made by Forum.


----------



## Guest

I have said it before and I will say it again opinions are like assholes everybodys got one....no dis-respect intended to anyone. Truth is not universal HAVE THE BALLS TO FIND YOUR OWN TRUTH AND USE OTHERS OPINIONS AS A STARTING POINT TOO THAT TRUTH. A snowboards preformance is specific to its user and riding style. Ride as many as you can and decide for yourself... not caving to shills hyping a specific brand or design as the cats meow...and that includes me!! of course all reviews are helpful but only up to a point due to their subjective nature... something to think about......


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ Thanks for reiderating the point I always make of take everything with a grain of salt.


----------



## Guest

thanks. I find your reviews to be quite helpful and of course you are very knowledgeable about snowboards and their performance characteristics, cheers. I will look forward to your future posts....all the best.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Is there really a point to after 9 pages of people just asking how things rode to even make an attempt to try and call me out? Or are you just jealous that people are valuing someones opinion over yours?


----------



## Guest

Peace man. I told you I appreciate your reviews but deal with the fact that they are just your opinions...nothing more. I have worked as an AASI Instructor/snoboard/ski Tech and snowboard rep for several companies and I have been around the block a few times.

I have ridden with professinal riders and listened to what they had to say about a boards preformance. The same day another pro has ridden the same board and come to completely differnt conclusions about the boards preformance.

This is all I am saying. Please don't take it personally, I am not attacking you. Snowboard performance is specific to the rider and how he/she manipulates the stick..it is not universal. I will continue to listen and value what you have to say about the industry no matter what my personal feelings may be. Can we start over?? I am hoping we can move on from this.

I am looking forward to demoing the NS boards this year amongst others..if I did not value your opinion would I be interested in doing so?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ Probably since NS is crushing Mervin. I know all about how boards vary from person to person, at least I'm not doing the whole "well my bro rides it so it must be sick, or I've owned 2 boards and this is the sickest board I've ever owned."

Who'd you rep for?


----------



## Guest

A snowboards when they were only distributed in Canada, and then they became Apo (Apocalypse) I met the rep in 2000 down at a demo at Bachelor, rode all there boards and fell in love with them. Regis Rolland the creator of A snoboards kind of became known as the european Jake Burton since they were around in the early days of the sport.

Lets just start over brother. I am sure we have more in common than you think. We both love the sport and feel passionate about our opinions. I sincerely look forward to hearing what you have to say as it is obvious you have alot of knowledge to share...and I appreciate it all.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ Can you convince my APO reps to finally come to a demo day this year for me? They talk a mean game but for some reason never show up.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Any Reason the AUS and NEw Zealand instuctors are not coming back? 
My instructor at Winter PArk was amazing. Besides a perfect method of teaching beginers, he saw me other days on the hill and gave me some further lessons. A real teacher and made me proud to support the resort. 
thanks for the great reviews...hope to see u out at the Key..


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ The US government cut the amount of H2b visa's which is what brings the Aussies, Kiwi's, and South Americans up here. Vail wasn't able to attain the needed like 1,800 and I'm not sure about Intrawest. But I know there's a huge demand now for all seasonal people. So if you're just bumming around and want something cool to do for a winter get a job in the mountains.

If you're going to be around Slummit county let me know I'll go make some turns with you.


----------



## Guest

Sorry BA I have been outta touch for years and have moved on. I still ride a few of the old A boards including an Axel Pauporte 67 big mountain stic and a Method twin 160 with the sick skull graphics. I also took a newer model APO Axel and bought a Voile split kit and put together a split board. Its a bit ghetto but it works great!

Sorry to hear they don't show up cuz lots of folks never heard of em and the boards rip across the range.

Perhaps you could bribe them with Hookers and blow?? or maybe a rub and a tug?? haha not you the hookers?


----------



## Holmes

BurtonAvenger said:


> 45. 152 K2 WWW LTD with K2 Auto Evers (08/09)
> 
> Stance 22 with 18 negative 15 goofy
> 
> Boots: Vans Fargo Boas size 10
> 
> Conditions: Overcast, windy, cold, real crappy out
> 
> One Word: Retards
> 
> Let me sum this up, if you cannot press a snowboard especially a jibstick then you are a retard. But this board is like training wheels for the retarded in how it allows you to get into the press position. Doing tail blocks was so easy I don’t even think I lifted my back foot off the ground it just went right into that position. The big problem with this board was the bindings; they were way to stiff for it so they kind of overpowered it. By that I mean if I wasn’t careful this thing would just get retarded and buck me around. Popping on this board would be better if it was a hair stiffer but then again it’s a WWW and we all know how soft that is. Edge to edge it did what it needed to do but was still slightly squirrelly.



Hey man, thanks for the reviews. Just wondering, from this description it seems like the www with the rocker seems like a pretty decent just jib and mess around in the park board. Nothing wrong with making things a little easy right?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Its pretty much a straight up butter stick and slide sideways towards a jib and then annhilate it stick. Don't expect it to be good at cruising, jumps, pipe, all that fun stuff.


----------



## landonk5

have you ridden the K2 sweater bindings? if so, what do you think of them?


----------



## Guest

Burtonavenger- Which K2 for all mountain and some pow, no park. Looking at the podium and the zepplin.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ Both solid choices. The podium has a 1mm taper and longer nose but can be mounted centered. The Zepplin has a bit more torsional give now that they added a micro layer of nomex to it. I'd say both are super solid go with whatever has the better price.


----------



## EvoKnvl

BA, I was wondering if you could tell me what year Bataleon Goliath you tested? Do you know if there is any major difference between the 07/08 to 08/09 besides the graphics? Thanks in advance!

I'm looking at an 07/08. This would be my 2nd board, and my 2nd season. I have an old Sims Fader snowboard that I bought a long time ago and just used it for the 1st time last season. Now sure how it compares to the boards these days. Mostly looking to freeride as a beginner/intermediate.

Also, I'm 5'9", 140lbs. Would you recommend a 153 or a 155?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

It was last seasons Goliath. I don't know the differences off the top of my head.


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> It was last seasons Goliath. I don't know the differences off the top of my head.


I don't think there is any besides the graphic. A quik google search by the year of the board should yield the specs you are looking for. I am selling an 06 Goliath and was looking for differences between 06 and newer models...don't recall finding any but you should chk for sure.


----------



## Rice

BA,
How does the Bataleon TBT stacks up against NS RC? From my understanding it's similar but different. I've been following the NS RC for a lil while and BAM.. Came upon this whole TBT and everyone who been on it say it's the best out there.. Share your expertness please..


----------



## Guest

watch out hes a N summer slut.....


Hookers and blow oh my! :cheeky4:


----------



## Random Hero

Probably gonna catch some static for asking about this, but BurtonAvenger how do you feel about the Technine Jib? I saw that the girls version won the good wood award (if that actually matters for anything I have no clue). My friend who is starting snowboarding wants to either grab that or something similar. His main reason is because he likes the graphics though....


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Rice check this out maybe it'll help you a bit more. The Angry Snowboarder: Triple Base Technology is not Rocker

T9 boards are straight up soft pieces of crap. I doubt you'll find one in a shop they never ship shit on time. Frankly why bother but if he wants to be a fashion customer get it and plead ignorance.


----------



## Random Hero

Thanks for the quick response, I'll be sure to let him know and he will most likely listen to me(well hopefully anyways). There were a bunch of other boards that I was showing him that you wrote reviews on that he was kinda diggin anyways.


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> Rice check this out maybe it'll help you a bit more. The Angry Snowboarder: Triple Base Technology is not Rocker
> 
> Hey BA ...have not seen you post in a while...?? your presence has been missed.
> Thank you for Posting the TBT/Rocker link.... as I grow weary of answering questions from people who think TBT is rocker... thank you for this time saver.. good work
> 
> I might suggest that this info be posted with your reviews so that it will not get buried within this thread...
> 
> This way, you, I or others won't have to answer the same questions asked repeatedly on this site>>>>
> 
> glad to see you are back. again, thanks and well done.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Just direct link it from my site its all good. Yeah I was off doing that so called Vacation thing where I go home and my brother works me to the bone for the last few days, but I'm back for now.


----------



## Rice

BA, you are the wise one.. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Rice said:


> BA, you are the wise one.. Thanks!


Geeeeezz can you say... Sycophant? :laugh::laugh: maybe you could lick his boots too??? just kidding.


----------



## Rice

oneplankawanka said:


> Geeeeezz can you say... Sycophant? :laugh::laugh: maybe you could lick his boots too??? just kidding.


How dare you call me out:dunno:


----------



## Guest

I am just keepin it light hearted.. no worries mate just joshing ya.. BA and I have had our differences but I find his insights quite valuable and as asset to this site.. cheers!!


----------



## Rice

oneplankawanka said:


> I am just keepin it light hearted.. no worries mate just joshing ya.. BA and I have had our differences but I find his insights quite valuable and as asset to this site.. cheers!!


Word! Yours and BA has help with my recent questions.. Much big ups


----------



## Guest

I know who you are bro, thats why I felt comfy giving you a hard time.. shred the gnar on yer new tech stick!!

your gonna loooove it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Bah I hate you both and wish a monkey with aids would hump your faces. YEah what now!!! XO XO


----------



## Rice

BurtonAvenger said:


> Bah I hate you both and wish a monkey with aids would hump your faces. YEah what now!!! XO XO


I hope your not talking about the inflamed red ass monkey. I may have to ask oneplank, he may know...


----------



## Guest

I offically have no comment. love u too BA hugs and butt squeeezes!!!


----------



## Nivek

SOOOOOO...in hopes of ending this creepy awkwardness.

Back to gear inquiries.

I didnt really see a review for the 09' Autos (not the EVERS). Was wondering how they compared to the Formulas and the EVERS. They'd probably be on a Believer as an ALL mountain freestyle and pipe board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

The Auto's are softer than the new formulas because they have more give due to the cable system. My buddy AJ rocks the Auto's on a Believer and slays everything on it and loves it, for me I think I'm more of a formula guy.


----------



## Guest

I noticed you were rocking the Vans Boas during most of the rides. One question, why the change from size 10 to 11 and vice versa?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I was in an 11 with the old vans liners, when they switched to the new ones I dropped a full size in them, then after riding them for a while I pulled the stock liners out and put in Dalbello Aftermarket ski boot liners. I buy my boots with my toes curling and in pain because I'll ride the shit out of them.


----------



## Guest

Understandable. I wear an 11.5 to 12 and thought the vans I tried on was a 11.5 but my buddy that was with me swears them shits were 11s. I think he is right as well. I think the 32s were 11.5s. I loved the way the Vans fit though.


----------



## Guest

*Suggestions??*

Any reviews on the Lib Tech Boxscratcher??

And reading the reviews on the skate banana it was described at Buttery?? What does that mean??

My son is 14, bout 5'4, 110lbs, size 9 boot, primarily a park rider but does like to do free style riding with his brother as well. He has gone back and forth on several boards ( Burton, Rome Graft, Gnu Street, & the Lib tech Box Scratcher & Skate Banana) but is getting his heart set on the Skate Banana 152! My concern is its alittle long for what he likes to do, will it be like a boat to him in the park?? I prefer him get the 148 Narrow but the boot size max is an 8 1/2. After all the reviews on different boards, do you have ANY SUGGESTIONS???


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Park riding is freestyle riding. Get him the skate banana 148 and say fuck the maximum boot on it.


----------



## Bagels

BurtonAvenger said:


> 41. Rome Anthem 159 (07/08) with K2 Formula’s
> 
> Stance 22.75 with 18 negative 15 goofy
> 
> Boots: Vans Fargo boa’s size 10
> 
> Conditions: Sunny, overcast, cold, warm, slushy, icy
> 
> One Word: Soft
> 
> This board was really soft to me even for being in the 159 size. At speeds it was very chattery and through a carve it just wouldn’t hold the way I wanted. I was really struggling and muscling it into deep carves. Switch it was fine and still very butterable. All in all this ride just wasn’t as much fun as I’d have liked, way to soft for what I wanted and very hooky. In the pipe the edge hold was so sub par after coming off riding that 160 afterblack. I just couldn’t understand why at times it would get hooky when initiating carves. Rome makes some awesome products but this was not one I can say I was in love with.


Are you sure that you had the anthem? From everything I have heard, it is very stiff.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

No I can't tell the difference of boards I'm dun unedumacated and don't even know how to do that snowslider boarding thing. WTF do you think?


----------



## Guest

Sounds like a questionable tune job to me. I was at a demo at Bachelor a few years ago and was demoing Salomon boards. They rode like doo doo because they had not been tuned properly. 

I worked as a tech at the time and tuned the same salomon board in my shop and the board rode GREEEAT. A bad tune job from the factory is not that rare... To many bonghits at lunch I suppose...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

It was brand new out of the plastic that day. Let alone a tune isn't going to affect the flex its soft. They gave it a deep sidecut and a softer flex pattern making it really twitchy. Why's everyone feel the urge to question how shit rode for ME, they should question their riding.


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> It was brand new out of the plastic that day. Let alone a tune isn't going to affect the flex its soft. They gave it a deep sidecut and a softer flex pattern making it really twitchy. Why's everyone feel the urge to question how shit rode for ME, they should question their riding.


I made no reference to the flex pattern, as I realize a tune as nothing to with the flex profile.

The Salomon boards of which I spoke where fresh from the plastic too... and rode terribly. 

WE (I) only came to realize later that the base was not flat and they had a base edge tune that varied almost 2-3 degrees....

I never questioned your review or your riding..,but we have discussed all this before. I do not desire to have a shit fight with you, just want to create more conversation regarding this topic...thats all.

Boards ride differently depending upon rider input. A bad tune can make them ride twitchy and be hooky, thats all I am saying.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

That wasn't entirely directed at you. But if you see how little I care about the tunes of my boards these days you'd realize I can ride a lunch tray. Which speaking of the lunch tray I need to pick one up and t bolt it for gaper day. Yes thats right I'm getting video proof of me riding a lunch tray down a hill.


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> That wasn't entirely directed at you. But if you see how little I care about the tunes of my boards these days you'd realize I can ride a lunch tray. Which speaking of the lunch tray I need to pick one up and t bolt it for gaper day. Yes thats right I'm getting video proof of me riding a lunch tray down a hill.



Ha!! thats funny BA.. I have seen it done before...
I watched a pro grind a rail up at meadows on a plastic lunch tray!! I will try to find it, I know its on vid somewhere as it was on meadows website a few years ago...:laugh:

I am a bit pedantic about my boards tune, as I do them myself, but I do hear what u are saying.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Oh we're already planning this grand spectacle. I'm going to destroy the super pipe at Breck on it. The problem is I have yet to find a restaurant to donate me said tray. Once I get that it will all come together oh it will.


----------



## Ryissaco

Hey burton avenger, you seem to be the guru of snowboard reviews, so i was wondering if you could offer me your apparent wisdom on the best boards out there for me, im stuck on what board to buy or what would best suit what im looking for, ive been riding freeride for a long time and am looking to progress a little into park but still want a board that rips down the mountain, i guess thats general enough, but i was looking at The rome anthem or agent and some lib tech stuff, but i dont know all that much about lib tech and hear so much about there bannana boards and so many mixed reviews, if you could give me your opinion that would be great, P.S. I stay away from burton
i am 5'8, 150 pounds, have a boot size of 8, and ride in tahoe; heavenly, sierra, north star. Thanks again


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Sierra cement mmm its so potatoey! You're definitely looking for an all mountain freestyle board. If lib is what you're looking for the TRS is going to be the way to go or you could go for the dark series because it has a little higher end tech. I'd also recommend the Never Summer SL that board is super solid especially for heavier coastal snow like what you'll get in Tahoe. I'd also say check out the K2 believer.


----------



## Guest

Yo Ryissaco... BA hates Lib!! not the bloke to ask about em He is high on NS RC..

I ride Lib TRS btx (my second year) and think its tits on a ritz.. very happy with Banana btx.

I would suggest you demo as many boards as you can this year... I realize you are looking for advice about buying a board straight away.. but if you can demo you will feel much better about your choice.. 

The fact that this year tons of manufacturers are offering RC should say something?? Its big, and in my opinion its the future of the sport.... but that is just my opinion.

I know you did'nt ask for MY advice, but I would suggest a slightly set back directional twin to help with your freestyle progression w/o meesing with your all mountain riding.


----------



## Ryissaco

Thanks alot to both of you, one more question, if any of you guys are familiar with the west coast, whats the best place to try out some equipment


----------



## Guest

BA might be able to hook you up with a shoppe at Tahoe where you can demo a few boards for a fixed price.. Atleast thats how it works at my Mt Hood Oregon.

For a nominal fee that they will put towards your purchase, you can take out a few boards to demo.

I grew up in the SF bay area and rode Tahoe. I learned to ride at Sugar Bowl and love some of the smaller resorts like Homewood and Northstar.

I would look at the bigger resorts like Squaw or Alpine meadows to demo equip, perhaps BA knows someone who works out there as he is in Colorado.. Good luck. Please share your thoughts when you do buy a board and let us know what your thoughts are?


----------



## Ryissaco

Thanks alot man, i live in san jose, pretty close to S.F. as you probly already knew, i just got on this forum and everyone has been pretty cool so far, thanks for all the help so far guys and ill let you know how my hunting goes.


----------



## Guest

Born and raised in San Josie mate. I still have family in SJ and Gilroy


----------



## Ryissaco

For sure man, im over in saratoga, i went to valley christian, im at sjsu (unfortunatley) HBU


----------



## Ryissaco

Ok, i know im pretty hasty, but after reading alot of reviews, i think ive decided to go with the NS SL-R, burton avenger, im 5'8 150 pounds, i have a boot size of 8, what size do i get


----------



## Guest

Ryissaco said:


> For sure man, im over in saratoga, i went to valley christian, im at sjsu (unfortunatley) HBU



I grew on the eastside ..the tough side of town.. James Lick H.S. before they built Independence HS and messed up everthing.
I went to West valley JC in saratoga for a few years before spending 3 years at San Diego State, I am an old dog mate.

SJSU is not to bad, I had friends who went there, but I realize it has changed alot in the last ten to fifteen years.

My older sister used to live next door to the founding members of the Doobie brothers down on 12th steet along time ago.. You probably never heard of the the Doobie Bros. ha ha.

Me and my buds used to head over to Santa Cruz or Los Gatos to pick up chiks... I do miss that part of the south bay, but it is just to expensive to live there and too yuppied out.

Congrats on your board purchase!! let us know what you think of the stick when you get a chance to shred.. Alsways nice to chat with a south bay native.. all the best mate... Cheers.:laugh:


----------



## legallyillegal

Ryissaco said:


> Ok, i know im pretty hasty, but after reading alot of reviews, i think ive decided to go with the NS SL-R, burton avenger, im 5'8 150 pounds, i have a boot size of 8, what size do i get


SL-R comes in 151, 155, 158, 161, 164... get the 155 (unless you plan on spending all your time in the park, then you could get away with a 151).


----------



## Guest

You can pick up a SL R at Daddies board shop for about 350 bucks. Best price that I have found but its only good today and tomorrow.


----------



## Ryissaco

Thanks for everyones help, especially skeptic for showing me that kick ass deal, i cant pass up a 500 dollar board for 350, ill let you guys know how it goes, have a good one everone


----------



## arsenic0

Count me in as well, i will probably be picking up a 151 NS SL-R this week. Im 5 5"ish and 130ish, rode a entry level 151 LTD Peak board last year and ready to step it up this year. Most "calculators" tend to put 151 towards the upper range of boards i should ride, but so far i've enjoyed it as i dont ride the park at all(yet). Being on the west coast i need more of a floater anyways with the way the snow is...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Those calculators are garbage and whats your height have to do with it. Its about the weight being put down on the board.


----------



## Bagels

Have you ridden the Rome Machine? I haven't seen many reviews on it. I am just wondering how nice of a board it is. If you haven't done a review, maybe you should try to.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Its essentially the wide artifact.


----------



## gamer539

So.. just not a big fan of the MTX tech? I'm wondering if you have tried the GNU Rider's Choice.

No love for the Rome Agent, seems like nothing but praise and love everywhere, or is it just the Rome United bindings that ruined it for you; should retry it on the 390s or something

How do you get to demo all these boards? Do you work for a board company or store or a demo place or ski resort, or review company? In other words, do you get paid for this? Just wondering, what do you do

Awesome reviews, and it's awesome how you have so much time and passion to demo and write all these reviews. ThX!


----------



## Bagels

I think he owns or works at a shop, therefore he is sending me new equiptment FOR FREE! i wish....

So it's basically the artifact without a bronze edge? I might have to consider that in the future.


----------



## legallyillegal

Artifact - Bronze edges
Machine - Wide, Impact Plates + Edges


----------



## BurtonAvenger

gamer539 said:


> So.. just not a big fan of the MTX tech? I'm wondering if you have tried the GNU Rider's Choice.
> 
> No love for the Rome Agent, seems like nothing but praise and love everywhere, or is it just the Rome United bindings that ruined it for you; should retry it on the 390s or something
> 
> How do you get to demo all these boards? Do you work for a board company or store or a demo place or ski resort, or review company? In other words, do you get paid for this? Just wondering, what do you do
> 
> Awesome reviews, and it's awesome how you have so much time and passion to demo and write all these reviews. ThX!



The Angry Snowboarder all you need to know about my life. I do what I do and thats that. 

Agent is too soft plain and simple expected it to have similar flex to the last one I had ridden before it. Rome has people tied up in their hype thats fine and dandy for the sheeples.

I do not like Mervins MTX I like Smokins version the serations are different. 

I rode the riders choice 154.5 today what a fucking pile of shit.


----------



## gamer539

Hey, I saw on a post that you "don't endorse mervin, burton, unity, or forum." I think I get the burton part, but what about the others, mervin, forum, etc. Becoming just like burton?

Also, what are "pricepoint jib sticks"

btw, this is from the "BurtonAvenger/ThrowAwayJibBoard" post/thread.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

300 dollar jib sticks. They're built for the kid thats just going to break it riding on stupid ass shit.

I don't endorse a lot of things from year to year. If a company makes a solid product in the future they might get a nod from me. Forum products are a joke they're the Morrow of the Burton empire and they don't even know it yet. Their products are based off 10 year old Burton designs.


----------



## snowjeeper

I was just going to ask about forum lol. I'll start up a new thread at some point, but I'm the familiar noob, don't need a fantastic board but just looking for something "cheap" to learn to ride on.


----------



## Guest

Hey BA, your a fan of the k2 formula's...

I'm looking into the 09 formula's but heard they're a little softer and maybe better for the park, is that true? I'm a freeride cruiser, hit all the jumps I see, but never do park. You think this binding would suite me?

I'm also considering the Ride EX's. I think I read in one of your reviews that you hated Ride (correct me if I'm wrong). Whats wrong with these bindings? They seem to be pretty solid bindings.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

This years formula is stiffer than last years. Check out this comparison I wrote on them to give you a better idea. http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/2008/10/break-down-of-0809-k2-formulas.html


----------



## Guest

Cool, it seems you really like the new formula's. I noticed in the store that the ratchet's sometimes stay in the forward position after ratcheting them (dont spring back) and you have to manualy click them back, do you get that problem? Not really a bid deal though.

And whats your opinion on Ride?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I don't like metal bases thats my issue with ride these days they've fixed a lot of their other problems. I've had my ratchet stick once this season but I only have 4 days on them so far.


----------



## Guest

Hey Avenger, great reviews and bad ass blog. I want to try Never Summer this season and was thinking SL-R but now your comments have me thinking Legacy-R. You and NS state that Legacy is the wider SL but their site rates Legacy 7/10 stiffness while SL is 5/10.

Did you notice this much of a difference and end up preferring the stiffness of the Legacy?

heh heh stiff


----------



## arsenic0

kidko said:


> Hey Avenger, great reviews and bad ass blog. I want to try Never Summer this season and was thinking SL-R but now your comments have me thinking Legacy-R. You and NS state that Legacy is the wider SL but their site rates Legacy 7/10 stiffness while SL is 5/10.
> 
> Did you notice this much of a difference and end up preferring the stiffness of the Legacy?
> 
> heh heh stiff


I think they probably judge stiffness with a static set of weights across all boards? It would make sense the legacy-R would be stiffer since its just a wider SL-R..atleast in my head it makes sense.

I think the general consensus is if you traditionally ride wide boards due to your feet size to get the Legacy-R, otherwise the SL-R...


----------



## Guest

No idea how they judge it. I'm boot size 11 so I think I could go either way.


----------



## Guest

BA ur new blog theme is horrible. also build up a bit of a fan base and then chuck in the ads, itl result in more $$


----------



## Twigman503

The Flow Era you talk about, what year is that? I know it says (07/08) but I wasn't sure if that applied to the bindings or the board. If it is 07/08, does anyone have an opinion on the 08/09 Flow Era? Found a killer deal and I want to see if its still a killer board
Thanks, Andrew

*EDIT* What year was your Hatchet also? Why did you like it so much? How does it compare to boards like the K2 Darkstar (07-08)?


----------



## Guest

Hi Burton, quick question.
I have a mate sending me a flow strike 161. I have been riding quite a while and generally hit up park, pipe, freeride, you name it. I am a little worried that this board is going to be pretty soft & hence not that great for my riding style. You seem to have a pretty good opinion of the flow boards overall. 
I am pretty sure my mate wouldnt have shipped me the board unless he thought it was a fun stick but thought I would check. 

Thanks in advance.

Also any suggestion on bindings?
I have been looking between burton
Ride 
Rome 
and
Flow (which I have never used and have seen many mixed reviews on)

Cheers again.


----------



## Guest

Hi mate I am also interested in why you love the Atomic Hatchet so? 

I have been doing a fair bit of research on the flow and I have the feeling that its going to be too soft for my riding style. Nice little park/jib board though. 

I am now weighing up the 
bataleon goliath
bataleon eveil twin
atomic hatchet

need to do something in the next few days so would be really appreciative if any one has any constructive view points.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> This years formula is stiffer than last years. Check out this comparison I wrote on them to give you a better idea. The Angry Snowboarder: A break down of the 08/09 K2 Formulas


Hi all, just wrote an essay on here and it timed out so lost the lot so I will keep it breif!

Thanks BA for your reviews. Please could you help?
Had to send my Burton Triads 07/08 back as they were rubish and broke so need some new bindings. Read reviews on hera about K2 Auto Evers, Sweater and Formula. Was wondering what your views are on Flow NXT FRX, Union Force MC, K2 CTX Cinch or CTS or if I risk trying Burton again with the C60.

Chap in the shop was trying to promote the K2 Cinch but I want to be sure before I rush in. Any help would be apreciated. MANY THANKS


----------



## BurtonAvenger

redtits said:


> BA ur new blog theme is horrible. also build up a bit of a fan base and then chuck in the ads, itl result in more $$


 Interesting that its so horrible since everyone else loves it. Guess you're part of the 1% Oh well go read shitty blogs that just load everything over top of it and make it a bitch to read through.



Twigman503 said:


> The Flow Era you talk about, what year is that? I know it says (07/08) but I wasn't sure if that applied to the bindings or the board. If it is 07/08, does anyone have an opinion on the 08/09 Flow Era? Found a killer deal and I want to see if its still a killer board
> Thanks, Andrew
> 
> *EDIT* What year was your Hatchet also? Why did you like it so much? How does it compare to boards like the K2 Darkstar (07-08)?


It was the 07/08 we're in the 08/09 season. I think my hatchet was an 03 nothing has changed in that board except the .5 length incriments since it came out. Darkstar is a bit more stable and little better pop.




andreas said:


> Hi mate I am also interested in why you love the Atomic Hatchet so?
> 
> I have been doing a fair bit of research on the flow and I have the feeling that its going to be too soft for my riding style. Nice little park/jib board though.
> 
> I am now weighing up the
> bataleon goliath
> bataleon eveil twin
> atomic hatchet
> 
> need to do something in the next few days so would be really appreciative if any one has any constructive view points.
> 
> Cheers


 All are solid choices. The hatchet is a board anyone can ride you can get on it and just have fun. Its a meat and potato's deck.



Gromit said:


> Hi all, just wrote an essay on here and it timed out so lost the lot so I will keep it breif!
> 
> Thanks BA for your reviews. Please could you help?
> Had to send my Burton Triads 07/08 back as they were rubish and broke so need some new bindings. Read reviews on hera about K2 Auto Evers, Sweater and Formula. Was wondering what your views are on Flow NXT FRX, Union Force MC, K2 CTX Cinch or CTS or if I risk trying Burton again with the C60.
> 
> Chap in the shop was trying to promote the K2 Cinch but I want to be sure before I rush in. Any help would be apreciated. MANY THANKS


Cinches are crap don't waste your time. The Force MC is over priced. The NXT FRX is a solid freeride bindings.


----------



## snowjeeper

Hey BA, for a noob - Alias or Hatchet for a first board in all-mountain type riding?


----------



## Guest

Hey BA, really enjoyed this thread, as it's the first time I'm buying equipment, it seems like a great guide.
You've probably had shit loads ask you about this, but would like some advice by somebody who's been out there and tried it out.

I'm mostly into freeride, but might want to try out jumping a bit more and stuff, with my focus still being on freeride. Got myself the rome 390's 07/08 as they seemed to fit that description, but was wondering which board you would recommend for this style of riding. You seem to like the K2-line as well as the Hatchet, but how it the hatchet for freeride?

I'm 5.7" and weight 162 pounds, if you need to know that for any reason.

Thanks for your time and this great thread


----------



## Guest

*Bindings*

Cinches are crap don't waste your time. The Force MC is over priced. The NXT FRX is a solid freeride bindings.[/QUOTE]

Hi BA thank you for the swift response it's much apreciated.
I know i'm in danger of asking to many questions but would you say the NXT FRX is a better choice over the Formulas or Auto Evers?

Do the C60 binding hold up against any of theses?

Anyone out there who has an opinion on this please feel free to comment as all feedback is apreciated.

Hope everyone's enjoying their boarding.Anyone been anywhere interesting of late. I'm restricted to europe this year but maybe next year I can hit the states or Canada.

Hope all is well dudes.


----------



## Guest

Hey BA

Thanks for the awesome reviews.

A NS question:

I am 180 pounds, 6.2", size 12 and wanna buy a NS all mountain freestyle board. Thinking about the Legacy-R 159 but not sure if it would be too stiff and forgiving enough? Have been snowboarding for 5 years 30-40 days a season, mostly into trees, off and on piste shit, no park. Would have loved to get the SL-R but it might be not wide enough, Is the Legacy much stiffer then the SL-R?

The other options would be a Lib Tech PhoenixBTX 157W or Skunk ApeBTX 157W or Riders ChoiceBTX 158W

Really appreciate your advice!
thanx


----------



## olas38

*capitas*



Nivek said:


> HA, well I work at zumiez. but before you judge me on that, I really do know my stuff. when I'm not running, longboarding, biking, working, snowboarding, or frolfing, I'm on the internet looking for any and all info on snowboarding.
> 
> I here what you're saying about all the rocker boards out with them being rushed and all. the reason I was wondering about capita is not for the indy artsie nonsense of the company, to be honest its TJ. the dude has such a good attitude and stoke for snowboarding. and when you email the guy, he'll email you back the next day, I dont know of any other Pro that would do that. I like to support companies with that kind of feel. sometimes even if it means a small sacrifice in performance.
> 
> I would love to be an instructer, but I have no group teaching abilities, I can teach someone who cant stand up to carve in on day, but I have to give them my complete attention.
> 
> and in one of the snowboard realms (TJ's video blog on youtube) he shows you a clip of a capita guy testing out the horoscope. when i emailed him he gave me some info, it is the K2 rocker, and that it's going to be a late release board ($350). so I'm thinking that either capita decided later than most to make a reverse camber, or they decided to take their time to make a decent board, I'm hoping its the latter.
> 
> P.S. I'm glad you seem to like K2, cause I've always thought they made good stuff.


I just bought capita horoscope fk 156 ...im 175 +70 kg so i know my stuff too... 14 yrs snowboard +30 yrs of surfing waves. 

ok Capita 156 h fk. late realese ..2009 ..

powder works super great ...i got other boards like uninc 157 2009 ( we ride for peace and jeremy jones 156 2009 .. im inc.

capita better and powder plus 10

ice condition very good 9 

jumps olies uffff incredible pop 10 plus ++++

jibb stick super soft 10 ....

super light board feels like papper under the feet ...half weight than unincs ....pr jeremy jones .

turns ...here is the tricki thing ...:cheeky4:

when you turn is like you have to laid first and than comes the board like surfing turns ..puting your weight first ... if you are riden to slow the board may not respond to fast on turning.. thats it.

you will never feel tire on your legs or you knees ... tested .

i rode my jeremy jones for 4 hours and than i was exausted tired on my legs ...so i decide to give a chance to the capita ... you beleave me i rode 3 more hours i cut not beleve how lite feels this board in the snow ... edges very sharp

if you want to rail ... fixed for rails...

boxes you will press with no problema amigo...is so soft and still working hard core on the mountain... 

best board till now under my legs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

hey guys, BA great thread! heaps of useful info.

does anyone have any reviews for womens boards? i am looking to purchase a freestyle/park board - i am 5"1, 50kg (110lbs?) only a size 6 boot. some of the calculators online suggest 137cm.... i maybe shopping in the childrens/youth section this year lol


----------



## hoboken

BA - nice informative reviews..

Question:
The Podium is a mainly a freeride board and the Believer is more of a freestyle board. How does the Believer compare to the Podium when it comes to speed and carving? Is it just as stable, fast, etc..


----------



## UncleRico

Quality reviews. It's nice to see someone reviewing stuff not in ALL CAPS and all steezed out.


----------



## Guest

don't expect him to respond. He has since moved on. Someone got to him and convinced him that following his passion and posting on this site was a waste of his time. A shame really because the reviews and his thoughts were excellent and of great value. Come on back BA, There is no shame in doing what you love.

Hopefully someday you will come back.


----------



## hoboken

oneplankawanka said:


> don't expect him to respond. He has since moved on. Someone got to him and convinced him that following his passion and posting on this site was a waste of his time. A shame really because the reviews and his thoughts were excellent and of great value. Come on back BA, There is no shame in doing what you love.
> 
> Hopefully someday you will come back.


That is a shame.


----------



## Guest

the new rome agent is exacly the same as the old one.. i was just about 2 buy a rome agent, dont forget the rome agent is a park allmoutain board.. dont expext it 2 be a custom x or supermodel on the mountain.. and any way, this guy is a complainer, there only lik 3 boards in he whole bunch that he liked!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

13rian said:


> the new rome agent is exacly the same as the old one.. i was just about 2 buy a rome agent, dont forget the rome agent is a park allmoutain board.. dont expext it 2 be a custom x or supermodel on the mountain.. and any way, this guy is a complainer, there only lik 3 boards in he whole bunch that he liked!!


Actually douche nozzle if you had any reading comprehension you might learn a thing or two from my reviews. But thats probably too much to ask from someone who probably rides 10 days a year and has to be bro'd out.

On a side note go fuck yourself.


----------



## Guest

Which snowboard does better charging the mountain, the never summer SL, or the never summer revolver?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Depends on what you're looking to get from the ride. I've charged fine on both of those for everything.


----------



## Guest

BurtonAvenger said:


> Actually douche nozzle if you had any reading comprehension you might learn a thing or two from my reviews. But thats probably too much to ask from someone who probably rides 10 days a year and has to be bro'd out.
> 
> On a side note go fuck yourself.


:laugh::laugh: Good to see you have'nt lost your touch BA :laugh: You just have a way with people don't you Angry one?

Were all entitled to em... our opinions that is. My advice? more Hookers and blow.


----------



## Guest

hey burton avenger, how tall are you and whats ur weight?


----------



## Guest

so, why is the goliath more stable at high speeds than the riot when the riot is more stiff?

and which was faster, the riot or the goliath


----------



## mrpez

im looking to buy either a GNU park pickle, GNU carbon credit series, or Lib Tech Skate Banana for mostly carving down at high speeds and jumps. some boxes/rails also, but thats not a priority right now. 

which would you recommend considering price and my experience level (intermediate)? thanks!


----------

